# Mworx Bikes



## Ironmax76 (3. Juni 2020)

Anbei unser Mworx Bike.


----------



## MS1980 (3. Juni 2020)

gefällt mir ganz gut, bis auf die Hörnchen ... dit sieht irgendwie gefährlich ... 

was sagt das Gesamtgewicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironmax76 (4. Juni 2020)

Es wiegt 9,9 kg so wie am Bild zusehen.
Die Hörnchen nutz mein Sohn gerne und Papa hat auch welche auf seinen Bike.


----------



## Affekopp (6. Juni 2020)

Hier kursieren ja einige Mworx Bikes. 

Bezieht Ihr eure Rahmen alle direkt vom Hersteller?! Oder gibt es Alternativen. 

 Die Original Seite gibt leider nicht viel her und hat auch keinen Onlineshop!


----------



## Ironmax76 (7. Juni 2020)

Ja direkt beim Hersteller:






						Home
					






					mworxbikes.at
				




unter Kontakt Mail schreiben.


----------



## Albschrat (7. Juni 2020)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Hier kursieren ja einige Mworx Bikes.
> 
> Bezieht Ihr eure Rahmen alle direkt vom Hersteller?! Oder gibt es Alternativen.
> 
> Die Original Seite gibt leider nicht viel her und hat auch keinen Onlineshop!



Schreib @LemonLipstick an... er ist der „Hersteller“ und hilft bestimmt gerne weiter ?


----------



## bankettfritz (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo eine Anregung für den Aufbau eines Mworx Ihr von mir schon . Nun sind die  Gewichts Fetischisten dran . 7.55 kg mit Pedalen. Ich denke nun ist ende der Fahnenstange  mit dem Mworx . Leichter bekomme ich es nicht . Die Teile wandern in den nächsten 2 Wochen  an den Carbon Rahmen. Dann sind 6,85 kg mit Pedal realistisch 

Lg aus dem Vogtland


----------



## Affekopp (13. Juni 2020)

Der Garant für Fahrspaß wird doch eher eine gut gehender, leichter LRS sein, als die letzten Gramm beim Rahmen/-Radgewicht


----------



## bankettfritz (13. Juni 2020)

Der Laufradsatz hat 1345g , denke er ist leicht genug ?


----------



## playbike (26. Juni 2020)

Another Mworx is comming.

Hat jemand einen Tipp füe einen nachgiebigen Sattelspanner. Die Pulverschicht ist für den 34.9er zu dick, 35er geht auch noch nicht?


----------



## Ivenl (26. Juni 2020)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz hat 1345g , denke er ist leicht genug ?


Ich finde deine Teileliste leider nicht, kannst du sie mir einmal verlinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (26. Juni 2020)

Das sind BOR 333 Felgen mit dt 240 Naben und Sapim cx Ray Speichen  und Alu Nippel


----------



## Ivenl (26. Juni 2020)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Das sind BOR 333 Felgen mit dt 240 Naben und Sapim cx Ray Speichen  und Alu Nippel


Ich dachte an alle Anbauteile, suche Inspiration, um unser Rad noch leichter zu kriegen


----------



## bankettfritz (26. Juni 2020)

-Lenker Ritchey Carbon gekürzt
-Vorbau Plp 35 mm
-Bremsen Xtr 9000 Race mit Carbon matchmaker  Eigenbau
auf Sram 11fach Xx1 trigger
-Schaltwerk 12 fach GX

Kassette 11-50 Ztto 370g
Kette Xx1 12
-Kurbel Vpace ( bearbeitete Welle und gefräste Kurbelarme
-Carbon Starrgabel  DT Swiss
-Schnellspanner 41 g
-Sattel Mcfk 95g
-Sattelstütze Eigenbau Carbon aus 30.9 Restrohr und tune Carbon Wippe mit Gemüse 84g
Jegliche Teile werden bearbeitet , und erleichtert . Beim Mworx 24/26 ist der Rahmen  ausgefräst , beim neuen Rahmen China Carbon 26 habe ich alles entlackt -205g und nun 30 g Neulack
Als Mworx Aufbau ohne Pedal 7090g Rahmen mit Lack ca 1825g 
Und in Carbon 6390g Rahmen mit Lack 1100g 
bei Fragen einfach melden


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. Juni 2020)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Als Mworx Aufbau ohne Pedal 7090g Rahmen mit Lack ca 1825g



Du hast den Rahmen roh gekauft und selber pulvern lassen, Original wiegt der Mworx mit Lack um gute 100Gramm weniger also 1700-1730Gramm.


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. Juni 2020)

playbike schrieb:


> Another Mworx is comming.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp füe einen nachgiebigen Sattelspanner. Die Pulverschicht ist für den 34.9er zu dick, 35er geht auch noch nicht?



Du kannst die Klemme  etwas aufdehnen dann passt er sicher drauf, kann nicht viel zu groß sein.


----------



## Ivenl (27. Juni 2020)

Hast du mal die raceworks Kassette probiert?
Gleicher Preis und nochmal 60g leichter, wenn man AliExpress glauben darf.
#Aliexpress € 80,30 | RACEWORK XTR M9000 11-Speed Cassette - 11-42  only 311g Wide range 11sp cassette








						US $68.64 22% OFF|RACEWORK XTR M9000 11 Speed Cassette   11 42  only 311g Wide range 11sp cassette|Fahrrad Freilauf|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (27. Juni 2020)

Ist aber nur 11-42 nicht 11-50.


----------



## storck-riesen (28. Juni 2020)

playbike schrieb:


> Another Mworx is comming.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp füe einen nachgiebigen Sattelspanner. Die Pulverschicht ist für den 34.9er zu dick, 35er geht auch noch nicht?


KCNC in 35,6mm


----------



## LemonLipstick (29. Juni 2020)

Ein paar Mworx Aufbauten .....


----------



## playbike (29. Juni 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Du kannst die Klemme  etwas aufdehnen dann passt er sicher drauf, kann nicht viel zu groß sein.


Bekomm den Spanner durch aufdehnen übers Rohr, jedoch ist das ganze dann so straff das man die Stütze nur sehr schwer einschieben kann, ohne Spanner flutscht sie gut. Viel. probier ich mal nen Bikeyoke, sprengt aber mein Budget ;-)


----------



## StefanMB (6. Juli 2020)

Mworx für meinen Junior 
Danke an @Albschrat  für LRS und @LemonLipstick für Rahmen/Kurbel/Lager und Support.


----------



## MS1980 (6. Juli 2020)

Schönes Bike. 

die gabel gefällt ... Ne Alu oder Carbon ?

24er zoll Aufbau oder täuscht das ?


----------



## StefanMB (6. Juli 2020)

Danke
Gabel + Bremse = 1853g
DT swiss Air XRM 100
24" jip

Gabel musste nur um einen extra Spacer (unter dem Gabelkonus (Acros hohe Version)verbaut werden um nicht mehr mit dem Lockout am Rahmen anzuschlagen.

Bild zeigt den Aufbau mit Standard neco Steuersatz.


----------



## Albschrat (6. Juli 2020)

Sieht toll aus. Leider stehen meine nicht auf raw... da muss ich noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.
Der Vorbau sieht recht hoch aus?


----------



## playbike (13. Juli 2020)

sodele
Rad ist fertig. 9,59kg ohne Tacho.
Und ihr werdet nicht glauben was der Junior jetzt noch braucht.
Einen Ständer. Gibt es Leichtbauständer 
Das Rad hat eh schon das Budget gesprengt und jetzt das noch


----------



## ccpirat (14. Juli 2020)

Was hast du den für Laufräder verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (14. Juli 2020)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Was hast du den für Laufräder verbaut?


Die stammen aus einem Kubikes Disc SL, wiegem um die 1300gr, Parts52 steht auf Nabe und Felge. Darunter konnte ich aber nix finden.


----------



## ccpirat (14. Juli 2020)

Also 26 oder 24 Zoll?


----------



## playbike (15. Juli 2020)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Also 26 oder 24 Zoll?


Achso, der ist 24"


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. Juli 2020)

Oldschool Trailbike Aufbau mit Specialized Dropper Seatpost - Seilzug komplett innenverlegt.


----------



## Albschrat (16. Juli 2020)

Wo kommt der denn raus? Ich hab mein Vorhaben wieder eingestellt, da die Stützen die ich hier habe etwas zu lang sind.


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. Juli 2020)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Wo kommt der denn raus? Ich hab mein Vorhaben wieder eingestellt, da die Stützen die ich hier habe etwas zu lang sind.


----------



## Albschrat (16. Juli 2020)

Was ist da für ein Einsatz im ersten Bild drin?


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. Juli 2020)

Das ist eine Gummitülle, die dient zur Abdichtung. Durch diese Gummitülle wird der Seilzug verlegt - wird einfach durchgestochen und dichtet gegen Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz ab.


----------



## Affekopp (27. September 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Oldschool Trailbike Aufbau mit Specialized Dropper Seatpost - Seilzug komplett innenverlegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1082910
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1082911



Die Farbe ist echt der Hammer. 

Gibt es die Kurbel in unterschiedlichen Längen? 

Wo liegt Die preislich und ist das Lager (welches „24er Hollowtech“?!) dabei? Konnte auf eurer Seite nichts finden. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (28. September 2020)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist echt der Hammer.
> Gibt es die Kurbel in unterschiedlichen Längen?
> Wo liegt Die preislich und ist das Lager (welches „24er Hollowtech“?!) dabei? Konnte auf eurer Seite nichts finden.
> Danke



Danke, die Farbe verkauft sich am besten bei Mworx.
Unsere Kurbel gibt es nur in 127mm Länge passend zu unserem Rahmen. 
Das Kurbelset kostet 99Euro inklusive Innenlager und Kettenblatt.


----------



## Affekopp (28. September 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Danke, die Farbe verkauft sich am besten bei Mworx.
> Unsere Kurbel gibt es nur in 127mm Länge passend zu unserem Rahmen.
> Das Kurbelset kostet 99Euro inklusive Innenlager und Kettenblatt.



Ist das Kettenblatt wechselbar (welche Aufnahme) und kann mann wählen welche KB Größe? Ich bräuchte 28Z.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (28. September 2020)

Ironmax76 schrieb:


> Es wiegt 9,9 kg so wie am Bild zusehen.
> Die Hörnchen nutz mein Sohn gerne und Papa hat auch welche auf seinen Bike.



Was sind das denn für Pedale?  Suche ab Schuhgröße 31 auch noch halbwegs rutschfeste Flats  ohne Pins. Gute Erfahrungen?


----------



## LemonLipstick (29. September 2020)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ist das Kettenblatt wechselbar (welche Aufnahme) und kann mann wählen welche KB Größe? Ich bräuchte 28Z.



Die Kurbel hat eine ganz normale Sram direct mount 3Loch Kettenblatt - Aufnahme. Das Kettenblatt kann natürlich gewechselt werden. Original ist ein 30er Kettenblatt verbaut.


----------



## pinot (12. Januar 2021)

Hi, ich werde mir für meine Tochter einen Mworx-Rahmen kaufen. Ist ja für mich als Wiener nicht weit. Welche Länge sollte ich bei einem 4-Kant Lager und 9-fach-Schaltung nehmen? Sind 110mm OK?


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Januar 2021)

pinot schrieb:


> Hi, ich werde mir für meine Tochter einen Mworx-Rahmen kaufen. Ist ja für mich als Wiener nicht weit. Welche Länge sollte ich bei einem 4-Kant Lager und 9-fach-Schaltung nehmen? Sind 110mm OK?



107mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinot (13. Januar 2021)

Super, Danke. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Farbe festlegen. Dann werd ich bestellen. Kann man trotz Corona den Rahmen abholen?


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Januar 2021)

Die kleine Fahrradwerkstatt hat trotz Corona geöffnet.


----------



## mwcycles (13. Januar 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1082918
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1082919



Ist das Bohren an dieser Stelle unkritisch? Würde es auch gerne machen, habe aber etwas Zweifel, da mein Junge mittlerweile gut 35kg wiegt und das Rad auch im Bikepark recht flott bewegt. Das Unterrohr hat ja einen recht kleinen Durchmesser und wird an dieser Stelle doch recht hoch belastet?


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. Januar 2021)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Ist das Bohren an dieser Stelle unkritisch? Würde es auch gerne machen, habe aber etwas Zweifel, da mein Junge mittlerweile gut 35kg wiegt und das Rad auch im Bikepark recht flott bewegt. Das Unterrohr hat ja einen recht kleinen Durchmesser und wird an dieser Stelle doch recht hoch belastet?


meiner meinung nach ist es an dieser stelle nicht kritisch. wichtig ist das die bohrung nicht im Bereich der schweißstellen ist. an der unterseite des oberrohrs würde ich auch keine bohrung machen. das wäre zu heikel. der mworx rahmen ist von den wandstärken der rohre sehr massiv ausgelegt. deshalb hat er auch etwas übergewicht. 

wenn du den seilzug komplett innen verlegen möchtest musst du zusätzlich im tretlagergehäuse bei der verbindung sitzrohr - unterrohr etwas ausfräsen. das geht mit dem richtigen handfräser ganz einfach.


----------



## argh (24. Januar 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist es an dieser stelle nicht kritisch. wichtig ist das die bohrung nicht im Bereich der schweißstellen ist. an der unterseite des oberrohrs würde ich auch keine bohrung machen. das wäre zu heikel. der mworx rahmen ist von den wandstärken der rohre sehr massiv ausgelegt. deshalb hat er auch etwas übergewicht.
> 
> wenn du den seilzug komplett innen verlegen möchtest musst du zusätzlich im tretlagergehäuse bei der verbindung sitzrohr - unterrohr etwas ausfräsen. das geht mit dem richtigen handfräser ganz einfach.


Ich suche für meinen Sohn eigentlich genau das. Euer Mworx. Mangels passendem Merallwerkzeug und Skills suche ich aber wen, der die Veränderungen am Rahmen vornehmen kann. Oder bietet ihr das vielleicht als Service gleich mit an?


----------



## LemonLipstick (25. Januar 2021)

Ja, können wir natürlich machen.


----------



## Albschrat (9. Februar 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> wenn du den seilzug komplett innen verlegen möchtest musst du zusätzlich im tretlagergehäuse bei der verbindung sitzrohr - unterrohr etwas ausfräsen. das geht mit dem richtigen handfräser ganz einfach.



Hast Du von dem Bereich zufällig ein Foto (vorher-nachher)?


----------



## LemonLipstick (10. Februar 2021)

hab den umbau fototechnisch leider nicht dokumentiert.


----------



## playbike (22. April 2021)

@LemonLipstick was kommt eigentlich nach dem Mworx. 
Plant Ihr evtl. auch größere Rahmen wie Vpace es tut?


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. April 2021)

playbike schrieb:


> @LemonLipstick was kommt eigentlich nach dem Mworx.
> Plant Ihr evtl. auch größere Rahmen wie Vpace es tut?


Zur Zeit planen wir keine weiteren Modelle. Eventuell überlegen wir uns in nächster Zeit ein kleines 29er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. April 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Zur Zeit planen wir keine weiteren Modelle. Eventuell überlegen wir uns in nächster Zeit ein kleines 29er Modell.


Oh ja, Bitte! Ich brauche in 2-3 Jahren ein 29er Projekt


----------



## jeffl (23. April 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Oldschool Trailbike Aufbau mit Specialized Dropper Seatpost - Seilzug komplett innenverlegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1082910
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1082911


Sehr schick. Würde ich meiner Kurzen so sofort kaufen.


----------



## nailz (20. August 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Zur Zeit planen wir keine weiteren Modelle. Eventuell überlegen wir uns in nächster Zeit ein kleines 29er Modell.


Sind die Überlegungen einen größeren Rahmen anzubieten vorangeschritten? Ich suche für den nächsten Aufbau einen Rahmen für 650B Laufräder oder ggf Mullet


----------



## retzbrenner (21. September 2021)

Habe nichts gefunden oder ich bin zu doof zum Suchen.
Gibt es für den MWorx Rahmen eine empfohlene Mindestkörpergröße und Schrittlänge? Jeweils für 24" und 26".

Mein Kind ist im Moment 121cm groß und Schrittlänge 54cm.


----------



## Affekopp (21. September 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Zur Zeit planen wir keine weiteren Modelle. Eventuell überlegen wir uns in nächster Zeit ein kleines 29er Modell.



Klingt cool. 

Jetzt kommt erstmal euer 26er, aber schön zu hören, dass es u.U. ein FollowUp Bike geben könnte. 

Bitte denkt an ein 30,9er oder 31,6er Sattelstützenmaß, insbesondere für eine Dropper Post. Das macht ab dem Zielalter durchaus Sinn. Und ich denke mit Boost wäre es auch bestens für obsolet gewordene (noch hochwertige) Altteile gerüstet. Praktisch wäre eine kombinierte Kompatibilität von 650B und 29er. 

Euer aktueller rahmen verträgt ja auch den Quergang von 26 zu 24Zoll. 

Ich denke damit würdet Ihr fast alles richtig machen. 

Viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt.


----------



## P3 Killa (22. September 2021)

retzbrenner schrieb:


> Habe nichts gefunden oder ich bin zu doof zum Suchen.
> Gibt es für den MWorx Rahmen eine empfohlene Mindestkörpergröße und Schrittlänge? Jeweils für 24" und 26".
> 
> Mein Kind ist im Moment 121cm groß und Schrittlänge 54cm.


Ich habe auch keine genauen Angaben aber bei ca. den gleichen Maßen habe ich meinen großen auf 26" gesetzt.

Das sah dann so aus:






Die Stütze hätte man noch deutlich weiter rein machen können.

Jetzt ist er inzwischen 126cm, die Stütze deutlich weiter draußen und die Gabel auf 100mm Federweg umgebaut.


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. September 2021)

retzbrenner schrieb:


> Habe nichts gefunden oder ich bin zu doof zum Suchen.
> Gibt es für den MWorx Rahmen eine empfohlene Mindestkörpergröße und Schrittlänge? Jeweils für 24" und 26".
> 
> Mein Kind ist im Moment 121cm groß und Schrittlänge 54cm.


24" in Verbindung mit einer Starrgabel ( Einbauhöhe max. 410mm ) passt ab 115cm Körpergröße sehr gut.
26" in Verbindung mit einer Starrgabel ( Einbauhöhe 410-420mm ) passt ab 122cm Körpergröße sehr gut.

Bei deinem Kind würde ich bereits einen Aufbau mit 26" Laufrädern empfehlen. Es kommt aber auch sehr stark drauf an wie sicher sich die Kids am Bike fühlen. Es gibt etliche Kunden die den Mworx Rahmen bis zu einer Körpergröße ~130cm mit 24" Laufrädern fahren.

Der Vorteil vom Mworx ist der relativ flache Lenkwinkel, das macht den Rahmen vielseitig einsetzbar. 24"/26"/Aufbau als Dirtbike/Aufbau als Trailbike mit 24"Laufrädern und 120mm Federweg usw....


----------



## pommodore (22. September 2021)

Sind mittlerweile wieder Rahmen verfügbar? Habe im Juni mal direkt an die Homepage geschrieben und da hieß es, dass gegen August/September wieder Rahmen eintreffen werden.


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. September 2021)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Klingt cool.
> 
> Jetzt kommt erstmal euer 26er, aber schön zu hören, dass es u.U. ein FollowUp Bike geben könnte.
> 
> ...


Wir sind jetzt mal froh endlich wieder Rahmen anbieten zu können. Die letzten Monate waren nicht sehr lustig für uns als kleinen Rahmenanbieter. Endlose Anfragen von Kaufinteressenten und keine Rahmen verfügbar. Wir haben ehrlicherweise auch nicht damit gerechnet das sich der Rahmen so gut verkauft sonst hätten wir vor der Pandemie viel höhere Mengen produzieren lassen.

Als Kleinunternehmen bist zur Zeit in der Fahrradbranche der letzte Arsch was Teileverfügbarkeit usw. betrifft. Ich sehe es trotzdem relativ entspannt, Mworx ist ein Hobby, wir müssen nicht davon leben. 

27,5"/29" wird es zur Zeit nicht geben, dafür fehlt uns die Zeit neben Familie und Beruf. Eventuell wird eine modifizierte Version vom 26"Rahmen kommen mit austauschbaren, geschraubten Ausfallenden ( Schnellspanner, Steckachse und Möglichkeit auf horizontal umzubauen ). Das hätte den Vorteil alle gängigen Laufradstandards verbauen zu können und bei 24" Laufrädern die Kettenstrebenlänge zu minimieren und anzupassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (22. September 2021)

pommodore schrieb:


> Sind mittlerweile wieder Rahmen verfügbar? Habe im Juni mal direkt an die Homepage geschrieben und hieß es, dass gegen August/September wieder Rahmen eintreffen werden.


Die Mworx Rahmen treffen im Laufe der nächsten Woche bei uns ein und sind dann endlich verfügbar.


----------



## nosaint77 (22. September 2021)

playbike schrieb:


> sodele
> Rad ist fertig. 9,59kg ohne Tacho.
> Und ihr werdet nicht glauben was der Junior jetzt noch braucht.
> Einen Ständer. Gibt es Leichtbauständer
> Das Rad hat eh schon das Budget gesprengt und jetzt das noch



Same here   Leichtbauständer kann ich keinen bieten, dafür einen den du "rückstandsfrei" entfernen kannst: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Procraft/Kick-II-Parkstuetze-p27913/ <--- Variante: Universal Achse.


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. September 2021)

Noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Albschrat (22. September 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> 27,5"/29" wird es zur Zeit nicht geben, dafür fehlt uns die Zeit neben Familie und Beruf. Eventuell wird eine modifizierte Version vom 26"Rahmen kommen mit austauschbaren, geschraubten Ausfallenden ( Schnellspanner, Steckachse und Möglichkeit auf horizontal umzubauen ). Das hätte den Vorteil alle gängigen Laufradstandards verbauen zu können und bei 24" Laufrädern die Kettenstrebenlänge zu minimieren und anzupassen.



Die Änderungen hören sich gut an. Schade, dass ich keinen mehr brauche.
Wenn Ihr aber schon was ändert, dann pass doch auch gleich das Tretlagergehäuse an, Stichwort Dropper Post


----------



## retzbrenner (22. September 2021)

Danke LemonLipstick und P3 Killa. Das sieht doch richtig gut aus.

Zwei Laufradsätze 26", Saint und XT-Bremse, 9-fach und 11-fach Schaltung, passende Kurbel, evtl. Gabel und Kleinzeugs liegt noch im Keller rum. Da ist der Rahmen natürlich superinteressant.
Den Rest kann man noch besorgen. 

Habe es nicht eilig. Das aktuelle Rad passt noch ganz gut.  
Auf jeden Fall ermöglicht der Rahmen ein super Rad zum guten Kurs.
Auch wenn man die Restekiste auch irgendwann mal bezahlt hat.


----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1343356
> Anhang anzeigen 1343357



Sehr cool den blauen Rahmen den ich als komplettes Set weitergegeben habe aufgebaut zu sehen 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (24. September 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sehr cool den blauen Rahmen den ich als komplettes Set weitergegeben habe aufgebaut zu sehen 👍🏻


Der Aufbau ist sehr schön geworden. Der Fahrer ist begeistert von dem Bike, der Vater noch viel mehr !


----------



## daniel77 (24. September 2021)

Witzig das der Rahmen wieder zurück nach Wien ist 
@LemonLipstick so einen schönen 27.5er/29er Kids-Rahmen könnte ich auch in ein paar jahren gebrauchen


----------



## ccpirat (24. September 2021)

Ich glaub jeder, der nen MWORX hat hätte auch Interesse am 27,5/29 Zoll Rahmen.


----------



## pommodore (27. Oktober 2021)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> 24" in Verbindung mit einer Starrgabel ( Einbauhöhe max. 410mm ) passt ab 115cm Körpergröße sehr gut.
> 26" in Verbindung mit einer Starrgabel ( Einbauhöhe 410-420mm ) passt ab 122cm Körpergröße sehr gut.
> 
> Bei deinem Kind würde ich bereits einen Aufbau mit 26" Laufrädern empfehlen. Es kommt aber auch sehr stark drauf an wie sicher sich die Kids am Bike fühlen. Es gibt etliche Kunden die den Mworx Rahmen bis zu einer Körpergröße ~130cm mit 24" Laufrädern fahren.
> ...


Sind die hier genannten Einbauhöhen die Empfehlungen für den Rahmen, oder kann man das eventuell noch etwas nach oben ausreizen, ohne die Geo völlig zum negativen zu verändern? Ich habe noch zwei gut erhaltene 26"-Federgabeln mit Einbauhöhen (ohne Sag) um die 460-470mm (Federweg 80mm bzw. 100mm), die ich verwenden könnte. Die Überstandshöhe ist zunächst einmal nicht der relevant Punkt, da die 20"-Räder sonst einfach noch ein paar Monate länger genutzt werden.


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. Oktober 2021)

pommodore schrieb:


> Sind die hier genannten Einbauhöhen die Empfehlungen für den Rahmen, oder kann man dass eventuell noch etwas nach oben ausreizen, ohne die Geo völlig zum negativen zu verändern? Ich habe noch zwei gut erhaltene 26"-Federgabeln mit Einbauhöhen (ohne Sag) um die 460-470mm (Federweg 80mm bzw. 100mm), die ich verwenden könnte. Die Überstandshöhe ist zunächst einmal nicht der relevant Punkt, da die 20"-Räder sonst einfach noch ein paar Monate länger genutzt werden.


Die oben genannten Einbauhöhen sind Empfehlungen für den Einbau einer Starrgabel. Einbauhöhe Federgabel ist optimal 440 - 460mm. Wenn du eine Federgabel mit 470mm hast dann kannst die problemlos verwenden. Die Front wird halt etwas höher was in der Praxis aber kein Problem darstellt.

Das giftgrüne Mworx in Post #64 hat zB 470mm Einbauhöhe. Sieht meiner Meinung nach immer noch sehr stimmig aus.


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. Oktober 2021)

Mworx Rahmen sind aktuell wieder zur Genüge auf Lager und somit verfügbar. Weihnachten und Ostern sind somit gerettet .

Der aktuelle Rahmen ist leichter geworden und hat eine 27,2mm Sattelstütze bekommen. Geometriedaten sind ident geblieben.


----------



## pommodore (27. Oktober 2021)

super, danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Dann freue ich mich, wenn meine beiden bestellten Rahmen in den kommenden Tagen hoffentlich eintreffen werden.


----------



## ozelot.junior (29. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
kurze Frage, welchen Steuersatz passt in den neuen Rahmen?
Danke für Antworten.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## LemonLipstick (29. Oktober 2021)

Vollintegriert 52mm unten 42mm oben.
zb.








						KCNC KHS PT 1860 IS42/28,6 - IS52/40 Steuersatz
					

Verwendung:Für 1 1/8" Steuerrohre oben und 1.5" unten in Kombination mit tapered / konischen Gabeln konzipiert. Oberes Lager:Einbaumaß 1 1/8"Unteres Lager:Einbaumaß 1.5"Gabelschaft:tapered 1 1/8" , 1.5"Bauart:integriert (IS)Technische Daten:Lageru




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## ozelot.junior (29. Oktober 2021)

@ LemonLipstick: Danke, dann brauch ich jetzt nur noch einen Rahmen von euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (9. November 2021)

Ich hab heute den Mworx Rahmen erhalten und mal die ersten Teile ran gebaut. Dabei sind zwei Fragen aufgetaucht. 
Wie ist die richtige Anzahl an Spacern für die Mworx Kurbel? Bei dreien erschien mir die Achse zu kurz (evtl hab ich sie aber nicht weit genug durch gesteckt...) Aktuell ahbe ich jeweils einen auf der Antriebs- und Nichtantriebsseite, wobei mir die Kurbel auf der NDS schon sehr nah an der Kettenstrebe vorbei läuft.









Die Position der Bremsscheibe hinten passt auch nicht zu der Bremsaufnahme. Ich habe Centerlock Scheiben (Aber daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen). Habt ihr ne Ahnung, was ich falsch gemacht habe?





Zum Abschluss noch ein Bild vom Zwischenstand


----------



## LemonLipstick (10. November 2021)

Bacara schrieb:


> Die Position der Bremsscheibe hinten passt auch nicht zu der Bremsaufnahme. Ich habe Centerlock Scheiben (Aber daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen). Habt ihr ne Ahnung, was ich falsch gemacht habe?


Zur Info!

Wir haben bei ein paar Rahmen der neuen Mworx Serie ein Thema mit der PM Bremsaufnahme.  Zur Zeit sind wir in Abstimmung mit unserem Hersteller zur Lösung des Problems. 

Unsere Kunden werden per Email über das mögliche Problem informiert und gebeten das zu checken. Es betrifft nur Rahmen die in den letzten beiden Wochen ausgeliefert wurden. Alle anderen Rahmen sind in Ordnung.


----------



## pinot (17. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt hab ich auch einen Mworx-Rahmen für unsere Große gekauft.

Lager hab ich schon eingebaut: Rahmen mit Lager 1790 Gramm.
Die neuen Rahmen dürften wirklich leichter sein. Den Gabelschaft werd ich dann nach der ersten Sitzprobe wohl kürzen müssen. Die Farbe ist Verkehrsweiß, so wie auch die Reba, die ich schon hatte. Weiß war natürlich der Wunsch der zukünftigen Besitzerin.

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## thomas79 (17. Dezember 2021)

Ui, fein!
Ich hoffe ich hab bald auch einen in den Händen!
Ist die Gabel 1 1/8 " durchgängig oder tapered?


----------



## pinot (17. Dezember 2021)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Ui, fein!
> Ich hoffe ich hab bald auch einen in den Händen!
> Ist die Gabel 1 1/8 " durchgängig oder tapered?


Die ist 1 1/8 ". Hab einen ZTTO Steuersatz aus China. Der kann gerade und tapered. Ist ein Extraring dabei, der bei geraden Schaft verwendet wird.


----------



## Affekopp (17. Dezember 2021)

Von Cane Creek gibt es auch einen passenden IS Steuersatz, von IS auf 1 1/8 Zoll!


----------



## thomas79 (17. Dezember 2021)

Weißt du zufällig welcher das ist? Ich hatte schonmal danach gesucht, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## ollo (17. Dezember 2021)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig welcher das ist? Ich hatte schonmal danach gesucht, aber nix gefunden


es geht jeder IS tapered Steuersatz , der 52mm unten und 42mm oben hat + *Gabelkonus der Tapered auf 1 1/8 reduziert*

Alternativ schaust Du hier








						Steuersätze | bike-components
					

Steuersätze bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




+ Gabelkonus der Tapered auf 1 1/8 reduziert

oder hier


			https://canecreek.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/canecreek-shis-poster.pdf?_x_tr_sl=en&_x_tr_tl=de&_x_tr_hl=de&_x_tr_pto=op,sc


----------



## ozelot.junior (19. Dezember 2021)

Moin,
nachdem heute der lange ersehnte Rahmen bei mir angekommen ist, vielen Dank hier an @LemonLipstick, habe ich zum Aufbau eine Frage. Der Rahmen ist für einen IS 42/52 Steuersatz ausgelegt. Bisher kenne ich das so, dass die Lager einfach in dem Rahmen "flutschen".  Also ohne Druck eingelegt werden. Beim oberen Lagersitz funktioniert das gut. Unten habe ich aber ein leichtes Untermaß, so dass ich das Lager einpressen müsste. Ist das so vorgesehen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. Dezember 2021)

ozelot.junior schrieb:


> Moin,
> nachdem heute der lange ersehnte Rahmen bei mir angekommen ist, vielen Dank hier an @LemonLipstick, habe ich zum Aufbau eine Frage. Der Rahmen ist für einen IS 42/52 Steuersatz ausgelegt. Bisher kenne ich das so, dass die Lager einfach in dem Rahmen "flutschen".  Also ohne Druck eingelegt werden. Beim oberen Lagersitz funktioniert das gut. Unten habe ich aber ein leichtes Untermaß, so dass ich das Lager einpressen müsste. Ist das so vorgesehen?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Probieren oder den Rahmen zurück schicken die Chancen stehen 50/50 , also Vorsichtig einpressen, schauen ob es leicht läuft, der Gabelkonus gut sitz und dann weiter entscheiden.


----------



## pinot (20. Dezember 2021)

Bei meinem Rahmen ging es ohne Kraftaufwand. Aber es ist passgenau und hat kein Spiel. Ich hab aber schon Rahmen (aber nicht von Mworx) gehabt, wo ich sie vorsichtig mit dem Gummihammer eingepresst habe.


----------



## Albschrat (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich kenne das von unseren ehemaligen Mworx auch nur so, dass die in den Lagersitz reingeflutscht sind. Persönlich würde ich das davon abhängig machen, wie “eng” das jetzt tatsächlich ist. Mit ausreichend Fett und wenig Kraftaufwand (leichter “Schubs” mit dem Schonhammer) hätte ich keine Probleme mit. Müsste ich dagegen tatsächlich “pressen”, würde ich es lassen. 

Wurde kontrolliert, ob der Lagersitz rund ist? Vielleicht hat das Steuerrohr beim Transport eine drauf gekriegt und ist leicht eingedrückt…


----------



## ozelot.junior (20. Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen,


Albschrat schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von unseren ehemaligen Mworx auch nur so, dass die in den Lagersitz reingeflutscht sind. Persönlich würde ich das davon abhängig machen, wie “eng” das jetzt tatsächlich ist. Mit ausreichend Fett und wenig Kraftaufwand (leichter “Schubs” mit dem Schonhammer) hätte ich keine Probleme mit. Müsste ich dagegen tatsächlich “pressen”, würde ich es lassen.
> 
> Wurde kontrolliert, ob der Lagersitz rund ist? Vielleicht hat das Steuerrohr beim Transport eine drauf gekriegt und ist leicht eingedrückt…


das könnte vielleicht sein, glaube ich aber nicht. Auf der Vorderseite des Steuer sind zwei kleine Macken im Lack. Leider habe ich im Moment keinen Zugang zur geeigneten Messmittel, um das zu Prüfen. Der Messschieber sagt Pi-mal-Daumen 52. Mit der Hand kann ich das etwas reindrücken. 
Mal sehen, wie ich weiter verfahre.
Danke für euren Input.


----------



## Albschrat (20. Dezember 2021)

Auf den Bildern sieht es ja so aus, als wäre das Lager schon halb drin. Allerdings kann ich auch kein Fett erkennen. In dem Fall würde ich tatsächlich gut Fett verteilen und vorsichtig den Schonhammer zur Hilfe nehmen…


----------



## ozelot.junior (20. Dezember 2021)

Hi, Michael aka Lemonstick hat mir das gerade per Mail auch so bestätigt. Das Fett habe ich für das Bild entfernt. Werde das heute Lager vorsichtig einpressen. Kannte bis jetzt nur, dass das Lager bei IS Steuersätzen Spiel hat und eingelegt wird. Danke für den Input.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe dir kein mail gesendet und auch keine Fragen beantwortet   . Emails werden meistens von dem anderen Michael beantwortet  . Hinter Mworx stehen Thomas, Michael und Michael .

Zu den Steuersätzen, da gibt es scheinbar leichte Toleranzen zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen. Wir haben jetzt KCNC und einen NoName probiert, passen beide sehr gut in den Lagersitz. Ein weiterer NoName von der Firma Messingschlager ( Großhändler ) geht wiederum sehr streng in die Passung. Zukünftig werden wir auch den unteren Lagersitz so bearbeiten das mehr Übermaß vorhanden ist und alle unterschiedlichen Steuersätze leicht einzubauen sind.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## ozelot.junior (20. Dezember 2021)

Alles klar. Danke Dir für die Aufklärung. Und sorry für die Verwechslung .


----------



## pinot (20. Dezember 2021)

Neuer Zwischenstand.
Die Bremsleitungen werden, sowie ich die neuen Beläge habe gekürzt und entlüftet. Schrauben für Kurbel, Schaltzug, Schalthebel und Klemme für Sattelstütze sind unterwegs. Bin gespannt, ob ich die alte 9-fach XT-Schaltung auf den 40er Kranz eingestellt bekomme. Ziel ist um die 10kg. Wahrscheinlich knapp drüber.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Dezember 2021)

pinot schrieb:


> Neuer Zwischenstand.
> Die Bremsleitungen werden, sowie ich die neuen Beläge habe gekürzt und entlüftet. Schrauben für Kurbel, Schaltzug, Schalthebel und Klemme für Sattelstütze sind unterwegs. Bin gespannt, ob ich die alte 9-fach XT-Schaltung auf den 40er Kranz eingestellt bekomme. Ziel ist um die 10kg. Wahrscheinlich knapp drüber.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1390150



Nice!
Aber den Lenker kannst du getrost ganz nach unten setzen. Oder dein Nachwuchs soll mit Rückenlage fahren? 😉


----------



## pinot (22. Dezember 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nice!
> Aber den Lenker kannst du getrost ganz nach unten setzen. Oder dein Nachwuchs soll mit Rückenlage fahren? 😉


Ja klar. Aber das mach ich zum Schluss. Ich hab einfach mal alle Spacer drauf gesteckt, damit ich es fixieren kann. Bleibt natürlich nicht. Wenn alles dann ist, gibt es eine Sitzprobe. Sie ist jetzt 1,32m. Also reichen wahrscheinlich 1-2cm Spacer darunter. Ich bin am überlegen den Gabelschaft als ca 1-2cm Spacerturm zu lassen, damit es mitwachsen kann. Oder ist das Quatsch? 5cm muss ich mindestens kürzen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (22. Dezember 2021)

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist das limitierende eher die Sattelauszugshöhe als die Vorbauhöhe.
Die Bikes meiner Tochter mussten fast immer weichen weil der Sattelauszug schnell über 20cm geht, durch ihr Wachstum, aber die Lenker waren teilweise immer zu hoch, zumindest für eine racegerechte Sitzposition .


----------



## daniel77 (22. Dezember 2021)

Spacer brauchst bei der Körpergrösse keine. Die Kids wollen ja auch etwas Druck auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (22. Dezember 2021)

Genau das wollte ich auch ausdrücken, konnte es nur nicht so verständlich rüber bringen.😁


----------



## ozelot.junior (22. Dezember 2021)

Guten Abend, Lager ist drin und Bike ist fast fertig. Muss nur noch ein paar Teile vom alten Bike räubern, die Gabel kürzen und dann kann es losgehen. Vielen Dank an die Aufbauexperten und an das Mworx-Team für den Support.


----------



## pinot (25. Dezember 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Spacer brauchst bei der Körpergrösse keine. Die Kids wollen ja auch etwas Druck auf dem Vorderrad.


Alles klar. Danke für die Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinot (30. Dezember 2021)

Geschafft. Die neue Besitzerin ist superglücklich und zufrieden. Probefahrt wurde auch gleich erledigt. Sattel jetzt ca 5cm höher als auf dem Bild. Und ja, der Lenker könnte noch 1cm tiefer. Doch sie mag es erstmal so und mit dem höheren Sattel sieht es nicht mehr so schlimm aus.
Die Schaltung ist eine alte XT 1x9, mit einem 11-40 Zahnkranz. Mit der kleinen Verlängerung klappt das bis jetzt wunderbar.
Es sind letztendlich 10.10kg geworden. Aber ganz ohne Carbon. Dafür mit viel willhaben, Restekiste, Chinaversand und natürlich dem wirklich feinen neuen Rahmen von Mworx.


----------



## retzbrenner (30. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schick geworden.
Ich habe den Rahmen auch in weiß gekauft.
Dauert leider noch ein bisschen.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Dezember 2021)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Mit einem EC90 Sattel könnte man die 9.XXkg vielleicht erreichen. Den gibt es als Carbon Version mit 114g.


----------



## pinot (30. Dezember 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Mit einem EC90 Sattel könnte man die 9.XXkg vielleicht erreichen. Den gibt es als Carbon Version mit 114g.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ozelot.junior (30. Dezember 2021)

Probefahrt hat unser Projekt auch überlebt. Sohnemann ist glücklich.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Dezember 2021)

Aber pass auf, da gibt es zwei Versionen die unterschiedlich schwer sind.


----------



## pinot (30. Dezember 2021)

Hab ich gesehen. Aber selbst der günstige Sattel wiegt nur 205 Gramm.


----------



## pinot (30. Dezember 2021)

ozelot.junior schrieb:


> Probefahrt hat unser Projekt auch überlebt. Sohnemann ist glücklich. Anhang anzeigen 1395055


Die Farbkombi fetzt. 👍


----------



## ozelot.junior (30. Dezember 2021)

pinot schrieb:


> Die Farbkombi fetzt. 👍


Bei der Rahmenfarbe konnte er mitbestimmen. Das Rot kommt aus meiner Restekiste. XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinot (3. Januar 2022)

Die kleine Schwester hat den Vorgänger gleich übernommen.
Der Beweis, dass ich das alte nicht einfach gegossen hab.


----------



## thomas79 (17. Januar 2022)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ich hab heute den Mworx Rahmen erhalten und mal die ersten Teile ran gebaut. Dabei sind zwei Fragen aufgetaucht.
> Wie ist die richtige Anzahl an Spacern für die Mworx Kurbel? Bei dreien erschien mir die Achse zu kurz (evtl hab ich sie aber nicht weit genug durch gesteckt...) Aktuell ahbe ich jeweils einen auf der Antriebs- und Nichtantriebsseite, wobei mir die Kurbel auf der NDS schon sehr nah an der Kettenstrebe vorbei läuft.


Ich würd gern die Frage mit den Spacern aufgreifen, welche Anzahl ist da richtig?


----------



## Bacara (18. Januar 2022)

Ein Spacer auf der NDS ist richtig (DS nichts), wurde mir per Mail bestätigt. Beim Gewicht von den Kids verzieht sich da nix.


----------



## mauricer (31. Januar 2022)

Nabend, auch bei uns hält bald ein MWorx-Einzug und ich wollte mal hören, welche Tipps es in Sachen Federgabelgabel gibt? Ich überlege es entweder 24/24 oder 24/26 für meine Tochter zu bauen. Was habt ihr verbaut? 

VG

Moritz


----------



## daniel77 (1. Februar 2022)

mauricer schrieb:


> Nabend, auch bei uns hält bald ein MWorx-Einzug und ich wollte mal hören, welche Tipps es in Sachen Federgabelgabel gibt? Ich überlege es entweder 24/24 oder 24/26 für meine Tochter zu bauen. Was habt ihr verbaut?
> 
> VG
> 
> Moritz



im Bikemarkt gibt’s grad eine Manitou R7 MRD für 120€. Die Gabel fährt mein Sohn seit zwei Jahren und ist die einzigste Gabel die bei seinem Leichtgewicht sehr gut anspricht. Ausserdem in der MRD Variante mit 1350g sehr leicht.


----------



## mauricer (1. Februar 2022)

Danke für den Tipp. Leicht ist meine Tochter auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (6. Februar 2022)

Kurze Frage an euch - wie lang sind eure Bremsleitungen am MWorx-Rahmen? Ich weiss, es hängt vom Lenker ab, aber ich habe den Rahmen noch nicht, bekomme aber meine Wunschbremsen und die fragen nach. MIchael hat mir auch schon einen Anhaltspunkt gegeben, aber ich dachte ich frage mal in die Runde. Werde nämlich keinen normalen Lenker, sondern einen Jones für das Rad benutzen. 

danke

moritz


----------



## mauricer (7. Februar 2022)

Und hat jemand noch einen Tipp für einen kompletten 24" System-LRS? Ist ja sehr dünn, was da angeboten wird.


----------



## pommodore (7. Februar 2022)

Aus Ermangelung bezahlbarer Alternativen ist bei mir gerade ein 24"-LRS aus China im Zulauf. Wenn er da und gewogen ist, kann ich gerne nochmal was reinschreiben.


----------



## Albschrat (7. Februar 2022)

pommodore schrieb:


> Aus Ermangelung bezahlbarer Alternativen ist bei mir gerade ein 24"-LRS aus China im Zulauf. Wenn er da und gewogen ist, kann ich gerne nochmal was reinschreiben.


1.944 Gramm inkl Felgenband wenn es der Lutu XT ist. Wobei die eh alle gleich sind…


----------



## mauricer (23. Februar 2022)

Fährt jemand hier 2.35" Reifen im MWorx und wenn ja, welche habt ihr da oder könntet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## StefanMB (23. Februar 2022)

Hi mauricer,

die passten bei mir nicht rein ...
Mein Sohn fährt Rocket Ron 2,1.
Grüße


----------



## OEMcomputer (23. Februar 2022)

Kann ich bestätigen.
Conti Cross King 2.3 passt nicht, 2.1 passt.

PS: bei eher schmalen Felgen


----------



## thomas79 (24. Februar 2022)

Hm, ich hab Mountainkings 2,4 Zoll drin.


----------



## mauricer (24. Februar 2022)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Bontrager XR1 Kids in 2.25 bestellt. Ich denke die sollten passen.

Welche Steuersätze habt ihr verbaut? Ich verbaue auch gerne bessere Teile, auch wenns nur ein Kinderbike ist. Passt da auch ein Hope? Ich bin bei den neuen Steuersätzen noch nicht so firm, besonders was die unterschiedlichen Innenmaße angeht.


----------



## OEMcomputer (24. Februar 2022)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab Mountainkings 2,4 Zoll drin.


24 oder 26 Zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (25. Februar 2022)

OEMcomputer schrieb:


> 24 oder 26 Zoll?


26 Zoll, müsste der alte Mountain King sein.


----------



## OEMcomputer (25. Februar 2022)

thomas79 schrieb:


> 26 Zoll, müsste der alte Mountain King sein.


Merkwürdig. Der Cross King 2.3 Race Sport passt bei mir auf einer Felge mit ~18 mm Innenweite definitiv nicht. Jetzt hab ich einen älteren X-King 2.1 Race Sport drin. Der hat noch gut Luft. Evtl sind die Conti Reifen breiter geworden...?


----------



## thomas79 (25. Februar 2022)

Ja, will ich nicht ausschließen, den Reifen hab ich vor Jahren mal im Ausverkauf erworben, ich kann aber die Breite mal messen.


----------



## thomas79 (25. Februar 2022)

So, hab mal gemessen. Breiteste Stelle: 56,6 mm, Breite über Außenstollen 54 mm.


----------



## ozelot.junior (25. Februar 2022)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Bontrager XR1 Kids in 2.25 bestellt. Ich denke die sollten passen.
> 
> Welche Steuersätze habt ihr verbaut? Ich verbaue auch gerne bessere Teile, auch wenns nur ein Kinderbike ist. Passt da auch ein Hope? Ich bin bei den neuen Steuersätzen noch nicht so firm, besonders was die unterschiedlichen Innenmaße angeht.


Ich hab einen Cane Creek 40 verbaut. Der ist gut abgedichtet und alle Einzelteile lassen sich separat nachkaufen.


----------



## dino113 (27. Februar 2022)

Hat mal jemand eine 12fach Schaltung am Mworx montiert?

Wollte eigentlich ne 1x11 Shimano nehmen, habe aber gestern bei einer Aufräumaktion in der Garage ein GX Trigger und ein NX Schaltwerk gefunden🙄
Bräuchte dann eigentlich nur ne NX Kassette zusätzlich, oder?


----------



## alles-fahrer (29. März 2022)

Hallo allerseits, 

Bei meinem Sohn ist die Geometrie des bisherigen 24ers nicht mehr wirklich passend, und der MWorx-Rahmen sieht aus als wenn er in der Mullet-Konfiguration ein guter Schritt nach vorne sein könnte. Allerdings finde ich nirgends Preise für das gute Stück. Rangiert der preislich auf abgehobenem VPace-Niveau, oder kann ich meine Nieren behalten? 
Das soll nicht heißen das hohe Preise automatisch "zu teuer" sind - mit ist klar dass Kleinserie und Eigenentwicklung nicht mit Niedrigpreisen zusammengehen. Aber mein Budget ist halt nicht mit dem eines Oberarztes zu vergleichen. 

Und ... sind überhaupt gerade welche lieferbar @LemonLipstick?


----------



## ozelot.junior (29. März 2022)

Moin,da ich erst gerade den zweiten Rahmen bestellt habe, kann ich Dir die Preise verraten. 289 Euro für einen RAL lackierten Rahmen, 309 Euro für Sonderfarben. Versand war inkl.. Vor zwei Wochen waren noch 6 RAL Rahmen lieferbar. Kontakt erfolgt bei mir über den die kleine Fahrradwerkstatt in Wien. Mworx googlen und fertig.


----------



## LemonLipstick (30. März 2022)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Bei meinem Sohn ist die Geometrie des bisherigen 24ers nicht mehr wirklich passend, und der MWorx-Rahmen sieht aus als wenn er in der Mullet-Konfiguration ein guter Schritt nach vorne sein könnte. Allerdings finde ich nirgends Preise für das gute Stück. Rangiert der preislich auf abgehobenem VPace-Niveau, oder kann ich meine Nieren behalten?
> Das soll nicht heißen das hohe Preise automatisch "zu teuer" sind - mit ist klar dass Kleinserie und Eigenentwicklung nicht mit Niedrigpreisen zusammengehen. Aber mein Budget ist halt nicht mit dem eines Oberarztes zu vergleichen.
> ...


@alles-fahrer 
Rahmen in RAL Classic Farben kostet 269Euro. Sonderfarben kosten 289Euro. Lagernd sind folgende Farben:

RAL5015 Hellblau
RAL5018 Türkisblau
RAL6027 Lichtgrün
RAL6038 Leuchtgrün
RAL2008 Orange

Decals in Weiß, Schwarz oder ohne.

Kurbelsätze kommen in der zweiten Aprilwoche in 140mm Länge. Kosten 129Euro inkl. Kettenblatt und Innenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retzbrenner (30. März 2022)

Aufbau ohne großen Probleme. Kind ist glücklich. Was will man mehr.
Muss nochmal gute Fotos machen.


----------



## alles-fahrer (31. März 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten! Den Preis finde ich durchaus angemessen. Die Regierung ist auch bereits mit an Bord - damit steht der Aufrüstung des Kinderfuhrparks nichts mehr im Weg .


----------



## Cicatrix (2. April 2022)

Ich bin mir gerade bei der Gabel sehr unschlüssig. Was würdet ihr empfehlen RockShox Reba RL oder Magura MD80R. Bei der Magura ist das Gewicht mit 1415g spitze.


----------



## alles-fahrer (12. April 2022)

Hat jemand hier den Rahmen mal als Mullet aufgebaut mit 26 hinten und 27,5 vorne? Könnte mir vorstellen dass sich damit noch ein paar Monate mehr Nutzungsdauer herausholen lassen könnten. Hat sich bei unseren anderen Bikes bewährt, immer erst das VR auf die nächste Größe, dann 8-10 Monate später das HR.

@Cicatrix:
Bei uns war eine recht leichte Magura eine Weile im Einsatz. Hat an sich gut funktioniert und angesprochen. Allerdings ist sie bei passend geringem Druck auch sehr schnell durch die 100mm Federweg durchgerauscht, und auch eher niedrig geblieben. Von meinen RS-Gabeln bin ich mehr Dynamik gewohnt, die kommen einfach schneller wieder zurück in die Sag-Position.
Wenn es also um Waldwege mit gelegentlichen Steinen oder Wurzeln geht ist die Magura in Ordnung. Für steiles Gelände und rumpelige Trails wäre IMHO die RS die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Cicatrix (12. April 2022)

@alles-fahrer Danke für den Input, ich habe jetzt die Magura hier und bin gespannt wie sie sich schlägt. Vielleicht muss sie Mal zum Tuner falls es nicht ganz optimal läuft. Das war jetzt aktuell bezüglich Preis und Gewicht die beste Wahl.

EDIT: Vermutlich wird hier dünneres/anderes Öl schon viel helfen können, vielleicht versuche ich hier einfach mal das FOX 5wt mit Teflon, dass hab ich eh hier für meine Gabeln stehen.


----------



## ozelot.junior (12. April 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> @alles-fahrer Danke für den Input, ich habe jetzt die Magura hier und bin gespannt wie sie sich schlägt. Vielleicht muss sie Mal zum Tuner falls es nicht ganz optimal läuft. Das war jetzt aktuell bezüglich Preis und Gewicht die beste Wahl.
> 
> EDIT: Vermutlich wird hier dünneres/anderes Öl schon viel helfen können, vielleicht versuche ich hier einfach mal das FOX 5wt mit Teflon, dass hab ich eh hier für meine Gabeln stehen.


Über ein Feedback zum Öl würde ich mich freuen, da ich gerade vor dem gleichen Problem stehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (12. April 2022)

Nachdem das mit den 24" Laufrädern jetzt doch nichts geworden ist, nur Vorderrad geliefert und Hinterrad nicht mehr lieferbar, denke ich doch direkt über einen Aufbau in 26" nach. Kann mir da jemand eine Empfehlung Zwecks nicht allzu schwerer Laufräder geben?


----------



## ozelot.junior (12. April 2022)

Entweder bauen lassen oder mal bei Ebay reinschauen. Ich habe selber vor kurzem auf Ebay einen Laufradsatz mit Tune King Kong, CX Speichen und Stans Crest Felgen für 215,- Euro bekommen. Kommt auch auf Budget und Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## Cicatrix (12. April 2022)

Die sind vom Gewicht natürlich schon ziemlich nett, hatte mich jetzt schon mit 2Kg abgefunden und finde die Mavic Crossride FTS-X gar nicht so verkehrt.

Bei 24" war ich vom Preis eher knauserig aber die 26" werden wohl länger gefahren, da finde ich die 200€ Marke schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Cicatrix (14. April 2022)

ozelot.junior schrieb:


> Über ein Feedback zum Öl würde ich mich freuen, da ich gerade vor dem gleichen Problem stehe.


Habe heute die Gabel komplett zerlegt und auf Fox Öl umgestellt. Sie läuft jetzt deutlich geschmeidiger ohne Hakeln, ob das allerdings vom anderen Öl auf der Dämpfungsseite kommt oder eher weil ich das ranzige Fett/Öl-Gemisch aus der Luftkammer entfernt habe ???

Alles in allem war der Service absolut notwendig, Tests auf dem Trail leider erst Mitte Mai 😭 muss noch solange warten bis ich das Bike fertigstellen darf/kann.


----------



## ozelot.junior (17. April 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> @alles-fahrer Danke für den Input, ich habe jetzt die Magura hier und bin gespannt wie sie sich schlägt. Vielleicht muss sie Mal zum Tuner falls es nicht ganz optimal läuft. Das war jetzt aktuell bezüglich Preis und Gewicht die beste Wahl.
> 
> EDIT: Vermutlich wird hier dünneres/anderes Öl schon viel helfen können, vielleicht versuche ich hier einfach mal das FOX 5wt mit Teflon, dass hab ich eh hier für meine Gabeln stehen.


Nach deinem Feedback habe ich in meine alte Durin 2,5 W Dämpferöl von RockShox eingefüllt und den Luftdruck auf 1 Bar gesenkt. Das funktioniert für ein Fahrergewicht von 23 kg recht gut.


----------



## alles-fahrer (23. April 2022)

Bei meinem Sohn ist heute NeuBikeTag.

Aus dem alten Bike:



...wurde:




Der Unterschied ist bemerkenswert - Die Geometrie ist euch sehr gut gelungen @LemonLipstick .

Die Gabel hat ca. 70mm. Kombiniert mit dem 24/26 Mullet-Setup sind damit auf einen Schlag alle Geometrie-Probleme des alten Bikes beseitigt .






Und jetzt geht's auf den Trail .


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. April 2022)

Die Jungfernfahrt mit dem Bike war erstaunlich!

Wir hatten wenig Zeit, weshalb ich Junior die 350hm mit dem Schleppseil hochgeholfen habe. Zur bergauf Performance kann ich also noch keinen Vergleich anstellen.

Bergab war die erste Runde nahe an seinen bisherigen Leistungen (knapp 14 Minuten) - aber bereits ein wenig sicherer und flotter. 12:30min hat der Trail nur noch gedauert. 

Bei der zweiten Runde ist ein erwachsener Fahrer direkt vor uns in den Trail eingefahren, und Sohnemann direkt hinterher. Irgendwie hat ihn da der Jagdinstinkt gepackt, und er hats tatsächlich geschafft durchgehend an dem Kerl dran zu bleiben! Selbst durch alle technisch anspruchsvollen Stellen die ihm bisher Probleme gemacht hatten. 

Natürlich war das eher ein ruhiger Fahrer, aber halt auch kein totaler Anfänger. 
War für mich auf jeden Fall echt irre wie er da plötzlich losgelegt hat. 

Diese Runde dauerte dann auch nur noch 9:20min

Lange Rede kurz - der neue MWorx-Rahmen hat bei ihm einen dicken Knoten gelöst. Er ist plötzlich viel sicherer und flotter unterwegs, und hat dadurch natürlich auch mehr Spaß am Fahren. Toll!


----------



## Cicatrix (24. April 2022)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die Jungfernfahrt mit dem Bike war erstaunlich!
> 
> Wir hatten wenig Zeit, weshalb ich Junior die 350hm mit dem Schleppseil hochgeholfen habe. Zur bergauf Performance kann ich also noch keinen Vergleich anstellen.
> 
> ...


Diese Erfahrung macht noch mehr Laune aufs neue Bike. Wir alt und groß ist denn der kleine Rennfahrer mittlerweile?


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. April 2022)

Sieben Jahre, und irgendwo zwischen 130 und 135cm.


----------



## LemonLipstick (25. April 2022)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Bei meinem Sohn ist heute NeuBikeTag.
> 
> Aus dem alten Bike:Anhang anzeigen 1464212
> 
> ...


Sehr schöner Aufbau! Viel Freude mit dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (27. April 2022)

Ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe das Bike in 24" schon Mal aufgebaut. Mit der absenkbaren Sattelstütze komme ich auf 10,8Kg. Wenn gewünscht kann ich auch eine Teileliste nachliefern. Der schicke Sattel kommt dann zum Geburtstag noch an die andere Sattelstütze.








EDIT: Ist hier jemand mit 3D-Drucker, der mir für die Magura Durin anstatt der Lockout Abdeckung einen flacheren Deckel drucken könnte? Aktuell schlägt die rechte Seite an, wenn ich zu weit nach rechts einschlage.


----------



## euro910 (30. April 2022)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,
Meine schrauberkenntnisse beschränken sicher eher auf einfache Wartungsarbeiten am Bike, daher frag ich einfach mal in die Runde hier ob evtl. jemand sein mworx demnächst zum Verkauf anbieten wird 
MFG Stefan


----------



## Cicatrix (30. April 2022)

euro910 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde,
> Meine schrauberkenntnisse beschränken sicher eher auf einfache Wartungsarbeiten am Bike, daher frag ich einfach mal in die Runde hier ob evtl. jemand sein mworx demnächst zum Verkauf anbieten wird
> MFG Stefan


Bis auf das passende Werkzeug, zum Einschrauben des Tretlagers, ist das ganze eigentlich kein Hexenwerk und macht dazu noch einen riesen Spaß. Ich denke hier werden dir ganz sicher einige bei der Auswahl der Komponenten helfen, falls du doch Lust aufs Schrauben bekommst.

Alternativ könnte ich dir auch ein Rad zusammenbauen.


----------



## langer_mtb (30. April 2022)

Frage zum Tubeless Aufbau der 24er Reifen: Wieviel ml Milch hast Du eingefüllt?


----------



## langer_mtb (30. April 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Wenn gewünscht kann ich auch eine Teileliste nachliefern.


Wünsch 😉!


----------



## Cicatrix (30. April 2022)

langer_mtb schrieb:


> Frage zum Tubeless Aufbau der 24er Reifen: Wieviel ml Milch hast Du eingefüllt?


90ml da das am Anfang bissel viel raussuppt.

Teileliste:



RahmenMworx RAL5018GabelMagura MD80RLRS 24"XLC Rodi 24"BremsenClarks Clout 1Kurbel+Blatt+InnenlagerKania 127mm 28tKassetteNX 12fachSchaltwerkGX 12fachTriggerGX 12fachKetteGX 12fachReifenRocket Ron 2.1SchnellspannerTitan SchnellspannerLenkerReverse YoungstarVorbauAnswer Vorbau 31,8 40mmGriffeReverse YoungstarSattelstützeKind Shock e-TenSattel66sick EL NIÑO PINKPedaleWellgo M194SteuersatzCane Creek 40


----------



## langer_mtb (30. April 2022)

Danke!!!


----------



## langer_mtb (30. April 2022)

@Cicatrix Wegen Tubeless hatte ich extra die teuren Rocket Ron 2.3 gekauft. Das müsste ich also gar nicht, Du kriegst die nicht tubeless 2.1 Rocket Ron auch dicht?


----------



## bierklick (30. April 2022)

langer_mtb schrieb:


> @Cicatrix Wegen Tubeless hatte ich extra die teuren Rocket Ron 2.3 gekauft. Das müsste ich also gar nicht, Du kriegst die nicht tubeless 2.1 Rocket Ron auch dicht?


Ich muss mich hier mal kurz einklinken. Ich fange auch gerade mit einem mworx an.
Der Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26"/2,25"  aus meinem Retro Hardtail passt (LEIDER!) gerade nicht mehr in den mworx Rahmen. Hast du den 2,3 in 24"? und passt er dann mit ausreichend Matschreserve in den Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (30. April 2022)

langer_mtb schrieb:


> @Cicatrix Wegen Tubeless hatte ich extra die teuren Rocket Ron 2.3 gekauft. Das müsste ich also gar nicht, Du kriegst die nicht tubeless 2.1 Rocket Ron auch dicht?


Korrekt, wie gesagt am Anfang bissel mehr Sauerei, man muss gut bouncen/schütteln und der Kompressor dauerhaft Luft Reinpumpen. Das Rad steht aktuell beim Nachbarn muss Mal gucken wieviel der 1,5bar noch drauf sind.


----------



## langer_mtb (30. April 2022)

bierklick schrieb:


> Hast du den 2,3 in 24"? und passt er dann mit ausreichend Matschreserve in den Hinterbau?


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich gerade einen 24 LRS von VPace in ein Orbea verbaue 😇.


----------



## DaniT (2. Mai 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe das Bike in 24" schon Mal aufgebaut. Mit der absenkbaren Sattelstütze komme ich auf 10,8Kg. Wenn gewünscht kann ich auch eine Teileliste nachliefern. Der schicke Sattel kommt dann zum Geburtstag noch an die andere Sattelstütze.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1466812Anhang anzeigen 1466813
> 
> EDIT: Ist hier jemand mit 3D-Drucker, der mir für die Magura Durin anstatt der Lockout Abdeckung einen flacheren Deckel drucken könnte? Aktuell schlägt die rechte Seite an, wenn ich zu weit nach rechts einschlage.


Schönes Rad!
Wie bist Du mit dem Öl in der Federgabel umgegangen, gelassen und passt so, oder hast Du dünneres Öl eingefüllt?


----------



## Cicatrix (2. Mai 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!
> Wie bist Du mit dem Öl in der Federgabel umgegangen, gelassen und passt so, oder hast Du dünneres Öl eingefüllt?


Die Gabel wurde komplett zerlegt und ich habe mit Fox 5WT PTFE neu befüllt. Da das Rad erst in 2 Wochen zum Geburtstag verschenkt wird, konnte ich nicht wirklich testen, falls es aber noch immer nicht passt, dann kommt 2,5WT Rockshox rein. Bei @ozelot.junior und seiner Durin hat das ja einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## DaniT (2. Mai 2022)

Das klingt spitze! Von dem Zeug hab ich auch noch reichlich da ;-)
Darf ich noch fragen wo Du eine Anleitung für den Wechsel her hattest?
Danke!


----------



## ozelot.junior (2. Mai 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Die Gabel wurde komplett zerlegt und ich habe mit Fox 5WT PTFE neu befüllt. Da das Rad erst in 2 Wochen zum Geburtstag verschenkt wird, konnte ich nicht wirklich testen, falls es aber noch immer nicht passt, dann kommt 2,5WT Rockshox rein. Bei @ozelot.junior und seiner Durin hat das ja einwandfrei funktioniert.


Ich werde demnächst mal noch 0WT ausprobieren. Aber ich denke eher der  Fahrer muss einfach mal wachsen. Dann reguliert sich die Gabeleinstellung von allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (4. Mai 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> EDIT: Ist hier jemand mit 3D-Drucker, der mir für die Magura Durin anstatt der Lockout Abdeckung einen flacheren Deckel drucken könnte? Aktuell schlägt die rechte Seite an, wenn ich zu weit nach rechts einschlage.


Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, und habe es jetzt gelöst indem ich den Versteller gekürzt und den Gabelkonus ein paar Millimeter angehoben habe: 



Da ein passender erhöhter Konus ca. 20€ kostet, habe ich nach einer Alternative gesucht, und folgendes Bauteil ausfindig gemacht: 



Das ist ein "Reduzierring" für Kreissägeblätter. Die gibt's in einer Vielzahl von Maßen und Dicken - unter anderem mit den von mir für 1⅛ Gabeln gewählten 30mm Innendurchmesser mit 40mm außen. Die passende dicke ist bei mir 2,2mm - es gibt aber auch noch breitere Maße. 
Zu finden sind die Teile am günstigsten bei ebay.


----------



## euro910 (5. Mai 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Rahmen ist leichter geworden und hat eine 27,2mm Sattelstütze bekommen. Geometriedaten sind ident geblieben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1362339



nur zur Info, auf der Webseite stehen noch die alten Gewichte  😊 

mfg
Stefan


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Mai 2022)

euro910 schrieb:


> nur zur Info, auf der Webseite stehen noch die alten Gewichte  😊
> 
> mfg
> Stefan


Danke für die Info. Die Homepage ist leider eine Baustelle, ich hoffe das wir das Projekt Homepage bald abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## retzbrenner (5. Mai 2022)

Rahmengewicht mit Pulverbeschichtung ohne alles l.


----------



## Cicatrix (5. Mai 2022)

retzbrenner schrieb:


> Rahmengewicht mit Pulverbeschichtung ohne alles l.


Meiner in RAL5018 sogar nur 1592g.


----------



## StefanMB (5. Mai 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> EDIT: Ist hier jemand mit 3D-Drucker, der mir für die Magura Durin anstatt der Lockout Abdeckung einen flacheren Deckel drucken könnte? Aktuell schlägt die rechte Seite an, wenn ich zu weit nach rechts ...


Leider kann ich dir mit dem 3D Drucker auch nicht helfen aber ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem 06.07.2020 hier im Chat Seite 1 findest du meine Lösung.


----------



## DaniT (5. Mai 2022)

Ja, hab ich gesehen, aber auf der Acros Seite ist der Spacer jetzt nicht sofort in mein Auge gesprungen
 ;-)


----------



## Cicatrix (5. Mai 2022)

Ich muss mal gucken ob der Distanzring reicht, der Knopf von Magura baut sehr hoch auf, vielleicht muss ich mir da anders helfen, den Lockout brauchen wir aktuell eh nicht.


----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Andere Frage, wenn man diesen Anglespacer nehmen würde, könnte man gleich bei einer 26" Gabel den Lenkwinkel wieder etwas abflachen, was meint Ihr?








						Reverse Angle Spacer für Tapered Gabel günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

Reverse Angle Spacer für Tapered Gabel ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de


----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Nächste Frage fahrt Ihr den schmalen leichteren oder eher den dickeren Rocket Ron?
Für mich spricht jetzt nicht so viel für den dicken…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (6. Mai 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Nächste Frage fahrt Ihr den schmalen leichteren oder eher den dickeren Rocket Ron?
> Für mich spricht jetzt nicht so viel für den dicken…


Ich hab zumindest schmal und leicht montiert, die Tochter fährt aktuell den Kenda Small Block in 2.1 ebenfalls Tubeless und das reicht.


----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Tubeless haut wohl bei den Felgen nicht hin, laut Hersteller…


----------



## Cicatrix (6. Mai 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Tubeless haut wohl bei den Felgen nicht hin, laut Hersteller…


Welcher LRS wird's denn? Man bekommt eigentlich fast alles dicht, passendes Band und Ventile vorausgesetzt.


----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Der Pyro, sorry hätte ich ja auch mal schreiben und danke sagen können ;-(
Herzlichen Dank für den Tip!


----------



## Cicatrix (6. Mai 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Der Pyro, sorry hätte ich ja auch mal schreiben und danke sagen können ;-(
> Herzlichen Dank für den Tip!


Cool, kannst du was zur aktuellen Lieferzeit und finalem Preis sagen, wird bestimmt noch mehr Interessenten geben.


----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Voll warte noch auf die Rechnung/ Bestellbestätigung und dann geht’s los…


----------



## dino113 (6. Mai 2022)

Ohne Kette und Griffe jetzt 9,6 kg. 
Morgen dann den Rest. 

Reifen sind die RS. Waren sofort dicht mit Peatys Milch und zwei Schuss Tegernsee Hell😅


----------



## Cicatrix (6. Mai 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Ohne Kette und Griffe jetzt 9,6 kg.
> Morgen dann den Rest.
> 
> Reifen sind die RS. Waren sofort dicht mit Peatys Milch und zwei Schuss Tegernsee Hell😅
> Anhang anzeigen 1472814


Direkt 26" und die 140er Kurbel oder?


----------



## dino113 (6. Mai 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Direkt 26" und die 140er Kurbel oder?


Ja. 
Meiner ist 6 Jahre und 1,28. Der Sattel muss noch etwas runter. Vom Sitzen her würde es passen. 
Wollte eigentlich mit Dropper aufbauen. Kommt aber noch. Dann wäre das aufsteigen und anfahren auch etwas einfacher. 
Und die Reifen hatten wegen TL Montage noch 3 bar. Die geben dann ja auch noch etwas nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Also ist ja bei mir der Pyro 24“ Laufradsatz geworden für 200€ Flat.


----------



## Albschrat (6. Mai 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Ohne Kette und Griffe jetzt 9,6 kg.
> Morgen dann den Rest.
> 
> Reifen sind die RS. Waren sofort dicht mit Peatys Milch und zwei Schuss Tegernsee Hell😅



Schönes Bike geworden. Aber sind bei der Größe von Fahrer und finaler Sitzhöhe die Spacer und der Rise nicht etwas zu viel des Guten?


----------



## dino113 (6. Mai 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Spacer und der Rise nicht etwas zu viel des Guten?


Ja. Wird noch geändert. 
Hatte da bisher noch keine Efahrungswerte. Deshalb kommt die Vorbau Lenker Kombi auch aus einer Restekiste für 10€ aus einem Bikeladen. Wollte nicht gleich was gutes holen, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob es passt.


----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Muss ja auch nicht teuer sein, aber so nen leichten 30er Vorbau direkt aus China würde ich schon mal überlegen…;-)


----------



## Cicatrix (6. Mai 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Muss ja auch nicht teuer sein, aber so nen leichten 30er Vorbau direkt aus China würde ich schon mal überlegen…;-)


Ich hab mich extra gegen China entschieden, lange Lieferzeit und manchmal zweifelhafte Qualität. Da es auch immer öfter in den Bikepark geht wollte ich da keine Kompromisse, mit 108g war der von Answer jetzt auch ziemlich leicht.

@dino113 Hat dein Mworx Rahmen vorn eine Öffnung zur internen Verlegung der Dropper Leitung oder was ist der schwarze Punkt vorn?


----------



## dino113 (6. Mai 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Muss ja auch nicht teuer sein, aber so nen leichten 30er Vorbau direkt aus China würde ich schon mal überlegen…;-)


Dafür hatte mein Sohn auf dem 20“ zu viel Bodenkontakt. Da lass ich die Finger von. Selbst ein Carbon Lenker ist mir zu kritisch. 
Außerdem erkennen die auch nicht den Wert der in so einem Bike steckt. 
Sind halt Kids, ist auch gut so. Freuen tut er sich dennoch riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Den Laufradsatz (Pyro 24" Disc) hatte übrigens durch die tolle Empfehlung von @Cicatrix bei http://www.fernwegs.de/ bestellt super netter Kontakt, kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## DaniT (6. Mai 2022)

Ja, total. Das sind Fahrräder, alles fein.


----------



## bierklick (7. Mai 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Den Laufradsatz (Pyro 24" Disc) hatte übrigens durch die tolle Empfehlung von @Cicatrix bei http://www.fernwegs.de/ bestellt super netter Kontakt, kann ich sehr empfehlen!


Kannst du etwas zur Felgenbreite (innen) und zum Gewicht der Pyro Laufräder sagen?

Weitere noch nicht genannte (verfügbare) 24" Felgen wären noch:

Spank Spike Race 33 (laut hersteller: 435g, 28mm Maulweite, ab ca 75€)

und wer weniger aufs Geld schaut, kann sich über R2 die Duke Lucky Star Ultra Felgen in 24" (305g) bestellen (Lieferzeit angeblich 1 Woche, ca.110€/Felge)


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Mai 2022)

bierklick schrieb:


> Kannst du etwas zur Felgenbreite (innen) und zum Gewicht der Pyro Laufräder sagen?
> 
> Weitere noch nicht genannte (verfügbare) 24" Felgen wären noch:
> 
> ...


Wo hast du die Spank zu dem Preis in verfügbar gefunden?


----------



## DaniT (7. Mai 2022)

Spank Spike Race33 Bead-Bite 33 32L Felge kaufen - starbike.com
					






					www.starbike.com
				



Nicht ganz der Preis

Auch ganz nett









						Spank Spoon28 Kids 28AL, 32h rim, 24"
					

TTW-Offroad Spank Spoon 28 Kids 28AL, 32h rim, 24" Spank bringt die Spoon Felge für 2016 erstmalig auch für Kids Gewohnte Performance und Stabilität! Featur




					ttw-offroad.de


----------



## dino113 (7. Mai 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Hat dein Mworx Rahmen vorn eine Öffnung zur internen Verlegung der Dropper Leitung oder was ist der schwarze Punkt vorn?


Ja. Habe ich gleich bei der Bestllung so geordert.


----------



## bierklick (7. Mai 2022)

Spank Spike Race 33 MTB Felge (Bead Bite) | Chain Reaction
					

Spank Spike Race 33 MTB Felge (Bead Bite) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




die Spank spoon28 Kids finde ich für den Preis deutlich zu schwer! Da würde ich dann eher diese heir nehmen:








						Warenkorb
					





					www.commencal-store.de


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Mai 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Ja. Habe ich gleich bei der Bestllung so geordert.


Hmm ich hatte gefragt obs das gibt und es wurde verneint, dann wäre das bei mir definitiv auch eine Option gewesen.

@LemonLipstick Könnte man da nachträglich unproblematisch ein Loch bohren?


----------



## Albschrat (7. Mai 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte gefragt obs das gibt und es wurde verneint, dann wäre das bei mir definitiv auch eine Option gewesen.
> 
> @LemonLipstick Könnte man da nachträglich unproblematisch ein Loch bohren?


Schau in meinen Aufbauthread. Da habe ich es dokumentiert.






						[Aufbau] Mworx im Quadrat
					

Moin zusammen,  Dann versuche ich mich auch mal an einem Aufbauthread. Ich werde den Thread hier nach und nach aktualiseren; immer dann, wenn die Teile eintrudeln ;-) Da aber schon ein paar Sachen hier sind und ich nicht immer in Schreiblaune bin, fange ich schon mal an.  Die Ausgangslage ist...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## langer_mtb (7. Mai 2022)

Ich habe im Orbea 24 einen 24 VPace LRS verbaut. Darauf die Rocket Ron 2.3 tubeless montiert. Felge kommt von WTB. Nabe kann ich nicht sagen, steht VPace drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (7. Mai 2022)

So, fertig. 
9,8 kg


----------



## ozelot.junior (7. Mai 2022)

Bike für die Tochter ist jetzt auch fertig geworden. Dann kann sie nach dem Sommer vom 20er "Babyrad" (O-Ton) umsteigen. Leider gab es kein Tegernseer für den Papa.


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. Mai 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte gefragt obs das gibt und es wurde verneint, dann wäre das bei mir definitiv auch eine Option gewesen.
> 
> @LemonLipstick Könnte man da nachträglich unproblematisch ein Loch bohren?


Ja kann man machen, zusätzlich zur Bohrung muss die Rohrverbindung Sattelrohr/Unterrohr im Tretlager etwas freigestellt werden damit der Seilzug über dem Tretlager durchpasst.


----------



## bierklick (15. Mai 2022)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die Gabel hat ca. 70mm. Kombiniert mit dem 24/26 Mullet-Setup sind damit auf einen Schlag alle Geometrie-Probleme des alten Bikes beseitigt .


@alles-fahrer, hast du die dt Gabel getravelt? oder hatte die von Haus aus 70mm? Ich habe in meinem alten Hardtail auch noch so eine dt, aber mit 110mm und fände die am mworx von meinem Sohn eigentlich ganz schick, aber eben doch etwas zu lang...


----------



## alles-fahrer (15. Mai 2022)

bierklick schrieb:


> @alles-fahrer, hast du die dt Gabel getravelt? oder hatte die von Haus aus 70mm? Ich habe in meinem alten Hardtail auch noch so eine dt, aber mit 110mm und fände die am mworx von meinem Sohn eigentlich ganz schick, aber eben doch etwas zu lang...


Die Gabel ist das beste an dem Bike .
Die hat eine negativ-Titanfeder, die auf die typischen Betriebsdrücke ausgelegt ist. Das bedeutet, bei kindertauglich geringem Druck (ca. 40psi) travelt sie sich von selber runter .

Und die knapp 1,2kg Gewicht machen sich am Kinderrad ganz wunderbar.


----------



## DaniT (20. Mai 2022)

Hier ist jetzt auch Glücklichkeit, der Große saust damit durch die Gegend...
Hatte allerdings eine Magura Durin mit nem tapered Schaft besorgt, der hatte mal per se Übermaß und dann ist der tapered Bereich recht lang...
Deshalb brauchte ich dann diesen Spacer Konus + den oberen Acres Steuersatzteil, weil ich dort den Plastikzentrierring etwas bearbeiten konnte, damit alles passte.
Antriebsseite noch ohne Kette und mit Wäscheleinen




Nicht Antriebsseite, fahrbereit


----------



## Cicatrix (20. Mai 2022)

DaniT schrieb:


> Hier ist jetzt auch Glücklichkeit, der Große saust damit durch die Gegend...
> Hatte allerdings eine Magura Durin mit nem tapered Schaft besorgt, der hatte mal per se Übermaß und dann ist der tapered Bereich recht lang...
> Deshalb brauchte ich dann diesen Spacer Konus + den oberen Acres Steuersatzteil, weil ich dort den Plastikzentrierring etwas bearbeiten konnte, damit alles passte.
> Antriebsseite noch ohne Kette und mit Wäscheleinen
> ...


In RAW auch mega schick 👍.

Bei uns heute die erste Ausfahrt Tochter ist begeistert, so ne Gabel vorn ist was feines.


----------



## euro910 (16. Juni 2022)

hat jemand einen Tip für einen sehr dünnen Kettenstrebenschutz?
Abstand Pedal zur Kettenstrebe ist ja recht schmal, der farblich passende reverse Schutz ist viel zu fett, da gibt die Kurbel Schleifgeräusche
Schlauch selbstwickeln wäre nur Notoption  
in schwarz/orange wäre natürlich perfekt


----------



## Albschrat (16. Juni 2022)

euro910 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen Tip für einen sehr dünnen Kettenstrebenschutz?
> Abstand Pedal zur Kettenstrebe ist ja recht schmal, der farblich passende reverse Schutz ist viel zu fett, da gibt die Kurbel Schleifgeräusche
> Schlauch selbstwickeln wäre nur Notoption
> in schwarz/orange wäre natürlich perfekt


MarshGuard Slapper Tape.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (16. Juni 2022)

Wenn’s an der Kettenstrebe richtig eng ist und Du Angst vor Chainsuck hast würde ich so etwas hier dort benutzen:








						X-Lite Four/Six Chainsuck Rahmenprotektor  | ROSE Bikes
					

Fällt die Kette zwischen Rahmen und Tretlager, kann es zu unschönen Sc...




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Ansonsten für die Kettenstrebe hab ich Textil Lenkerband benutzt…


----------



## Tobiwan (30. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps und z.T. auch Teile. Hier das fertige Resultat für meine Ladies. Die geben damit schon ordentlich Gas.


----------



## Tobiwan (3. August 2022)

Bei uns liegt die erste richtige Tour hinter uns und wir - also Töchterlein und damit auch ich - sind begeistert. Ihr passt alles und dass man so schnell auch noch sicher fahren kann gefällt ihr. Ich staune nur welche Stellen sie alles hoch- und runterfährt. Wer selbst ein Herz am MTB hat und den Einstieg seinen Kindern erleichtern will hat mit dem Mworx eine wirklich gute Option!!!
Das Rad wiegt ~7,8 - 8kg und ist bei mir knapp auf 1100€ gekommen - nur mal so zur Info.


----------



## Mister M (3. August 2022)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps und z.T. auch Teile. Hier das fertige Resultat für meine Ladies. Die geben damit schon ordentlich Gas.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1524953


Sehr schön geworden, viel Spaß damit. LG Michael


----------



## iviax (11. August 2022)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gem. diesem Thread ebenfalls ein Bike auf Basis des
a) Mworx Rahmen und
b) der Toseek Tapered Gabel aufbauen wollen.

Ich habe auch beim Rahmenhersteller nach einem Empfohlenen Steuersatz nachgefragt und
diese Empfehlung bekommen:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/neco-steuersatz-vollintegriert-tapered-4252-p-14982.html

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
Gem. dieser Toseek Seite hier Beschreibung Gabel Toseek ist der Konus in die Gabel integriert.
Parameter 51.8*8*45°. Ein zusätzlicher Konus für das untere Lager ist gem. Toseek nicht zu verwenden.

Das sieht vergleichbar wie hier aus:





Leider ist es aber auch so, dass das untere Lager des Steuersatzes etwas zu tief im Rahmen sitzt und nicht sauber auf dem in der Gabel integrierten Konus aufliegt - sprich bei Einbau der Gabel mit Steuersatzlager unten nur mit integrierten Gabelkonus hat die Gabel Radialspiel, da der integrierte Konus nicht tief genug in den Rahmen kann.


Habt ihr ein ähnliches Problem gehabt? Wie habt ihr es gelöst?

Oder habe ich eine fehlerhafte Gabel erwischt? 







Mit zusätzlichem Konus würde es so aussehen und wäre natürlich falsch. Siehe Bild oben.

Bleibt die Frage wie bei euch der Einbau funktioniert hat...
Irgendwelche Tips? Sollte ich den Steuersatz wechseln? Geht das Radialspiel raus, wenn ich die Gabel oben festziehe...


Vielen Dank und Beste Grüße,
Max


----------



## Mister M (11. August 2022)

Der Gabelkonus sollte plan an der Gabel aufliegen!!! Gabel ein wenig abschmirgeln sollte helfen. Es gibt auch geschlitzte Ringe, die sollten leichter draufgehen! Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iviax (11. August 2022)

Mister M schrieb:


> Der Gabelkonus sollte plan an der Gabel aufliegen!!! Gabel ein wenig abschmirgeln sollte helfen. Es gibt auch geschlitzte Ringe, die sollten leichter draufgehen! Lg



Ja, das mag für Gabeln mit nicht intergriertem Konus gelten.

Wie ich festgestellt habe, wurde im zugehörigen Thread Kinderbike eine Toseek Gabel Tapered ohne integrierten Konus verlinkt.
Leider habe ich um diesen Umstand nicht gewusst und nun habe ich wie bestellt wohl korrekter weise auch eine mit integriertem Konus erhalten. Verflixt.

Hat jemand da Erfahrung?


----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2022)

iviax schrieb:


> Ja, das mag für Gabeln mit nicht intergriertem Konus gelten.
> 
> Wie ich festgestellt habe, wurde im zugehörigen Thread Kinderbike eine Toseek Gabel Tapered ohne integrierten Konus verlinkt.
> Leider habe ich um diesen Umstand nicht gewusst und nun habe ich wie bestellt wohl korrekter weise auch eine mit integriertem Konus erhalten. Verflixt.
> ...


ich würde den Steuersatzkonus einfach mal schlitzen und schauen wie das dann mit dem montierten Steuersatz und Gabel funktioniert. Wenn sich das alles leichtgängig dreht und kein Spiel hat ist`s doch egal.


----------



## iviax (11. August 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ich würde den Steuersatzkonus einfach mal schlitzen und schauen wie das dann mit dem montierten Steuersatz und Gabel funktioniert. Wenn sich das alles leichtgängig dreht und kein Spiel hat ist`s doch egal.



Hi, also der Steuersatzkonus des Neco Steuersatzes ist geschlitzt. Ich bekomme den auch auf die Gabel - soweit runter, bis der integrierte Konus anfängt. Nur zeigt sich dann das o.g. Bild Konus über Konus.
Der Hersteller sieht das nicht so vor. Meint ihr nicht, dass Konus über Konus der Gabel nicht gut tut weil die auflagefläche zu klein ist?

Gem Spezifikationen von Toseek soll das IS Lager 52 (51.8 schreiben die) und Höhe 8mm sowie 45° Winkel haben. Das stimmt mit dem von Neco überein.


----------



## Cicatrix (11. August 2022)

Das Spiel verschwindet ja erst wenn du die Gabel oben festziehst und sich der Konus ordentlich im Lager verspannt. Solange die Gabel dann nicht am Rahmen scheuert sehe ich da kein Problem, sonst würde ich nochmal bei Mworx nachfragen ob man da mit einer kleinen Distanzscheibe aushelfen kann.


----------



## iviax (11. August 2022)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Das Spiel verschwindet ja erst wenn du die Gabel oben festziehst und sich der Konus ordentlich im Lager verspannt. Solange die Gabel dann nicht am Rahmen scheuert sehe ich da kein Problem, sonst würde ich nochmal bei Mworx nachfragen ob man da mit einer kleinen Distanzscheibe aushelfen kann.


Genau das ist das Problem - die Gabel scheuert am Rahmen und ist quasi am Anschlag drin. Ist zwar nicht übers klemmen überprüft sondern nur per Hand gezogen, aber da ist zwischen Rahmen und Gabel kein mm Platz uns gefühlt 1/2mm Radialspiel. Danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich das untere Lager 1mm weniger tief im Rahmen arritieren könnte, würde das Kontern funktionieren.


----------



## iviax (11. August 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ich würde den Steuersatzkonus einfach mal schlitzen und schauen wie das dann mit dem montierten Steuersatz und Gabel funktioniert. Wenn sich das alles leichtgängig dreht und kein Spiel hat ist`s doch egal.





iviax schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem - die Gabel scheuert am Rahmen und ist quasi am Anschlag drin. Ist zwar nicht übers klemmen überprüft sondern nur per Hand gezogen, aber da ist zwischen Rahmen und Gabel kein mm Platz uns gefühlt 1/2mm Radialspiel. Danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich das untere Lager 1mm weniger tief im Rahmen arritieren könnte, würde das Kontern funktionieren.



Also ich habe am Rahmen mal an der unteren Steuersatzaufnahme die Lackierung abgeschliffen und sicher auch etwas Material. Das hat wohl ausgereicht und ich hab die Gabel ohne Spiel drin. Damit geht es ans kürzen und an das setzen der Carbongabel-Konterung.


----------



## Mister M (11. August 2022)




----------



## Mister M (11. August 2022)

So sollte der Konus auf der Gabel sitzen, gehört mit einem Kunststoffhammer aufgeschlagen!!!


----------



## Mister M (11. August 2022)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Gabeln mit Konusring verbaut und hatte noch nie Probleme damit!


----------



## Cicatrix (11. August 2022)

Mister M schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur Gabeln mit Konusring verbaut und hatte noch nie Probleme damit!


Dafür braucht es aber eine Gabel ohne integrierten Konus, das bringt @iviax nicht weiter, da er eine mit integriertem Konus hat.

@iviax Gut zu lesen, dass es gereicht hat bissel Material abzutragen, um alles Spiel und Schleifrei zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iviax (11. August 2022)

Mister M schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur Gabeln mit Konusring verbaut und hatte noch nie Probleme damit!


Leider war mir das bis dato nicht bekannt und da die verlinkte Gabel bei KHSBikes aliexpress kurzzeitig nicht verfügbar war, hab ich bei Toseek official store direkt bestellt.

Wie es aussieht, hat es aber wohl gereicht unten am Rahmen etwas Lack und Material abzutragen, damit die Gabel Spielfrei im unteren Lager ankommt, ohne am Rahmen anzuschlagen.

Ich werde weiter berichten, sobald der Konterzylinder drin und der Vorbau + Laufrad drin sind.

Ansonsten hat mir der Rahmenhersteller angeboten, einen inneren Distanzring für das untere Lager anzufertigen, um die Gabel weiter aus dem Rahmen ausrücken zu können.


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. August 2022)

iviax schrieb:


>



Kannst du bitte vom fertig aufgebauten Bike ein Foto posten. Laut diesem Bild hast du eine Rennrad Carbongabel gekauft. 700C kommt sehr Nahe an 29“. Mich würde interessieren wie die Einbauhöhe der Gabel aussieht.


----------



## Kati (13. August 2022)

iviax schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem - die Gabel scheuert am Rahmen und ist quasi am Anschlag drin. Ist zwar nicht übers klemmen überprüft sondern nur per Hand gezogen, aber da ist zwischen Rahmen und Gabel kein mm Platz uns gefühlt 1/2mm Radialspiel. Danke für den Tipp. Wenn ich das untere Lager 1mm weniger tief im Rahmen arritieren könnte, würde das Kontern funktionieren.


Vielleicht hilft dir ja einfach ein anderes unteres Kugellager. Du hast ja die Maße des Verbauten (Innendurchmesser, Außendurchmesser, Höhe und Winkel), Schau doch mal ob du eins mit den selben Maßen, aber den 1mm, von dem du schriebst, dicker/höher findest.


----------



## iviax (13. August 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte vom fertig aufgebauten Bike ein Foto posten. Laut diesem Bild hast du eine Rennrad Carbongabel gekauft. 700C kommt sehr Nahe an 29“. Mich würde interessieren wie die Einbauhöhe der Gabel aussieht.


Hi. Nein nein. Das ist nur ein Bild um zu zeigen was ich meine. Ich habe die hier empfohlene Toseek - nur leider mit integriertem Konus aus versehen / unwissen.
Teseek MTB


----------



## iviax (13. August 2022)

Kati schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir ja einfach ein anderes unteres Kugellager. Du hast ja die Maße des Verbauten (Innendurchmesser, Außendurchmesser, Höhe und Winkel), Schau doch mal ob du eins mit den selben Maßen, aber den 1mm, von dem du schriebst, dicker/höher findest.


Das wäre denke ich die beste Lösung, wenn es nach dem Einbau noch radialspiel haben sollte.


----------



## iviax (20. August 2022)

So, vorab schon mal die Info: Die von mir gekaufte Gabel mit integriertem Konus macht Probleme. Das Lager im Rahmen ist doch zu tief für diese Gabel.

Wenn ich die Gabel oben am Ahead fester ziehe, schleift sie irgendwann unten am Rahmen und die Lenkbewegung wird gestört.
Wenn ich löse, kommt Radialspiel. Habe nun ein höheres Lager bestell, nämlich das hier:

Lager 52x45°x12mm

Normalerweise wird ein 52x45°x8mm verbaut.

Hoffentlich gehts damit.


----------



## mauricer (22. August 2022)

Moin, ich würde doch gerne auf Federgabel am Rad für meine Tochter umsteigen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine gute Luftfedergabel die ins Mworx passt?


----------



## daniel77 (22. August 2022)

mauricer schrieb:


> Moin, ich würde doch gerne auf Federgabel am Rad für meine Tochter umsteigen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine gute Luftfedergabel die ins Mworx passt?


Manitou R7 oder Skareb mit 80mm Federweg sollte gut passen und lassen sich auch auf geringe Fahrergewichte abstimmen. Keine SPV-Variante kaufen!


----------



## Mister M (22. August 2022)

Man muss nur mit älteren Tapered Modellen aufpassen. Da ist der Tapered Teil länger wie das Steuerrohr! Sonst sollten alle 80/100mm Gabeln passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. August 2022)

Mister M schrieb:


> Man muss nur mit älteren Tapered Modellen aufpassen. Da ist der Tapered Teil länger wie das Steuerrohr! Sonst sollten alle 80/100mm Gabeln passen!


Einbauhöhe bei 100mm Gabeln beachten! Ich würde aufgrund der geringen Überstandshöhe bei kleineren Kindern am Anfang eher 80mm verbauen. Ausserdem verändert sich durch eine grössere Einbauhöhe auch der Lenkwinkel und damit das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## iviax (26. August 2022)

Da ists fertig.


Rahmen + Kurbel von Mworx etwas über 400€inkl versand
Laufräder gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen DTSwiss 240s vorn, FR440hinten mit ex 5.1D Felgen 115€
Bremsen Magura MT5 + MT4 inkl Scheiben inkl. Adaptern (2xQM40, wobei die Gabel noch ca. 0,3mm an Unterlegscheiben gebraucht hat, da der Sattel mit der Außenkante der Bremsscheibe 180mm in Kontakt kam)
90€

Toseek Gabel 108€ da aufpassen, die mit integriertem Konus macht etwas Probleme, siehe weiter oben.
Schaltung NX Kassette + Daumeneinheit + GX Schaltwerk 125€
Kleinteile:
Bremsbeläge 2x9€
Steuersatz  Dieser 25€ + 25€ der weiter oben genannte.
Carbon-Expander Dieser 5€
Vorbau Dieser 11€
Lenker, meine waren für den Vorbau zu klein vom Durchmesser Dieser 24€
Pedale vom alten Bike
Sattelstütze alt.

Griffe 5€
Schaltzug 1,22m + Hülsen 4€
Sattel 29€
Kette 35€ SRAM NX
Rocket Ron + Leichte Schläuche.
Kommt auf 9,5Kg

Etwas mehr als 1000€ - Verkauf altes Islabike bringt wohl 200€ also bin ich ganz zufrieden - ggf hätte man mit mehr Ahnung noch etwas Gewicht einsparen können. Da noch zwei weitere Kids den Rahmen übernehmen können und ich die Komponenten in nem größeren Rahmen weiter verwenden kann ists ganz okey.

Über Steuersätze, Naben, Gabeln und Schaltungen hab ich auch dazu gelernt.
Bremsen auch.

Zur SRAM Schaltung - da gibt es die NX Kassette, welche auf alte Shimano Hyper Glide Aufnahmen passt - da müsst ihr nur schauen welche ihr habt. Gibt eine mit 35.00mm oder eine mit 36.85mm Länge. Die 36.85mm braucht dann einen Distanzring von 1.85mm. Erklärungen siehe Kompatibilitätsblatt SRAM und Hier


----------



## AnAx (20. September 2022)

Da der Große im Wald inzwischen vollgefedert unterwegs ist, habe ich mich an einem Gravelbike auf MWorx-Basis versucht. Das Ergebnis kommt beim Kind gut an:


----------



## findel (26. Oktober 2022)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps und z.T. auch Teile. Hier das fertige Resultat für meine Ladies. Die geben damit schon ordentlich Gas.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1524953


Servus,
welche Breite haben die Reifen bzw. welche Breite der Rocket Ron 26 Zoll passen in den Rahmen?

Gruß


----------



## Mister M (26. Oktober 2022)

findel schrieb:


> Servus,
> welche Breite haben die Reifen bzw. welche Breite der Rocket Ron 26 Zoll passen in den Rahmen?
> 
> Gruß


2.25 gehen dich aus!


----------



## dino113 (26. Oktober 2022)

Mworx in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## findel (26. Oktober 2022)

Mister M schrieb:


> 2.25 gehen dich aus!


Danke.


----------



## rainozeros (4. November 2022)

Dann misch ich mich mal dazu. Geburtstagsgeschenk an die 9jährige. 






Töchterchen ist begeistert. LRS mit 1300g drückt das Gewicht. Gabel ist eine alte Skareb neu lackiert. Sonst habe ich keinen Leichtbau betrieben. Sollte die 1k und 10kg Marke nicht überschreiten. Mit den 150g mehr kann ich leben. Sie auch 😉


----------



## euro910 (6. November 2022)

Mahlzeit ! 
Was zieht ihr den Kids denn jetzt im Herbst/Matsch auf, da ist der RR sehr schnell am rutschen, 26"
Hab schon länger keine 26" mehr geshoppt, was gibt's da empfehlens- und lieferbares. 
Mfg Stefan


----------



## dino113 (6. November 2022)

CK/CK

Oder Ron in Speedgrip, wenn es den als 26er gibt.


----------



## Mister M (6. November 2022)

Nobby Nic!!


----------



## rainozeros (6. November 2022)

euro910 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> Was zieht ihr den Kids denn jetzt im Herbst/Matsch auf, da ist der RR sehr schnell am rutschen, 26"
> Hab schon länger keine 26" mehr geshoppt, was gibt's da empfehlens- und lieferbares.
> Mfg Stefan


Rocket Rons sind erste klasse und v.a. in der guten Version auch in in 24“ und 26“ zu haben.


----------



## findel (30. November 2022)

_

_


----------



## findel (30. November 2022)

findel schrieb:


> _Anhang anzeigen 1594450_Anhang anzeigen 1594449


Geburtstagsgeschenk ist fertig


----------



## Mister M (30. November 2022)

findel schrieb:


> _Anhang anzeigen 1594450_Anhang anzeigen 1594449


Schön geworden!!


----------



## Motopola (21. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin jetzt auch dabei ein Mworx als Nachfolger für das Belter 16 Trail aufzubauen bzw. umzubauen (Gebraucht gekauft).
Mein Kurzer ist jetzt 116cm mit SL 51. Er soll es Ende Januar zu seinem 5. Geburtstag bekommen.



LemonLipstick schrieb:


> 24" in Verbindung mit einer Starrgabel ( Einbauhöhe max. 410mm ) passt ab 115cm Körpergröße sehr gut.


Wo bekomme ich eine Carbongabel mit 410mm her?
Das kürzeste was ich bisher gefunden habe ist die Roadnado mit 420mm.

Gibt es weitere (kostengünstige) Empfehlungen?

Oder hat noch jemand seine alte Starrgabel nach Umbau auf Federgabel rumliegen und braucht sie nicht mehr?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (21. Dezember 2022)

Motopola schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin jetzt auch dabei ein Mworx als Nachfolger für das Belter 16 Trail aufzubauen bzw. umzubauen (Gebraucht gekauft).
> Mein Kurzer ist jetzt 116cm mit SL 51. Er soll es Ende Januar zu seinem 5. Geburtstag bekommen.
> ...





			https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32841767812.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.405d2ab6QsmejV&algo_pvid=02551604-377f-40e8-8889-20144e3556ea&aem_p4p_detail=202212210019208687472791049360002969601&algo_exp_id=02551604-377f-40e8-8889-20144e3556ea-14&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2265066363414%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%2168.2%2168.2%21%21%21%21%21%402100bb5116716107608355826e43af%2165066363414%21sea&curPageLogUid=jndIpgifbVVc&ad_pvid=202212210019208687472791049360002969601_3&ad_pvid=202212210019208687472791049360002969601_3
		


hier gibt es 410mm


----------



## Motopola (21. Dezember 2022)

Danke, aber aus China haut zeitlich nicht mehr hin. 
Am 22.1. ist Deadline 

Hab jetzt noch die hier gefunden, allerdings EBL nur 390mm, dafür preislich interessant.





						CNC Gravel/Cross UD-Carbon Disc-Gabel 28" tapered roh | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## Mister M (21. Dezember 2022)

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32811301580.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.25183izO3izOLn&browser_id=655f9c2299324cd7aa9bf097342d330b&aff_trace_key=3c556e82076c488ea45792fe1cfcd7e1-1664385995417-08960-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=gsaohjnzfmucavrz18533dc04841653fd8772493fd&gclid=&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%2197.56%2182.92%21%21%21%21%21%402101d8b516716123356902110e7f96%2164572522601%21sea&curPageLogUid=fHZSeqmj9clF&algo_pvid=c0716250-ff05-4d5e-ac63-6badadbec1c3
		


Würde diese Gabel empfehlen, kannst auch mit 26 Zoll verwenden und baut nur 5mm höher!


----------



## Motopola (21. Dezember 2022)

Danke, 17.1. Lieferdatum... Nen Versuch ists wert 
Wenns dann nicht wieder ewig in Lüttich (Liege-Linehaul) rumliegt könnte es klappen.


----------



## Binem (21. Dezember 2022)

Mister M schrieb:


> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32811301580.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.25183izO3izOLn&browser_id=655f9c2299324cd7aa9bf097342d330b&aff_trace_key=3c556e82076c488ea45792fe1cfcd7e1-1664385995417-08960-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=gsaohjnzfmucavrz18533dc04841653fd8772493fd&gclid=&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%2197.56%2182.92%21%21%21%21%21%402101d8b516716123356902110e7f96%2164572522601%21sea&curPageLogUid=fHZSeqmj9clF&algo_pvid=c0716250-ff05-4d5e-ac63-6badadbec1c3
> 
> 
> 
> Würde diese Gabel empfehlen, kannst auch mit 26 Zoll verwenden und baut nur 5mm höher!


ich würde nur über den Toseek official shop bestellen,


			https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005005070584093.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.19.52f365298Ilm7s&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%21%E2%82%AC%20146%2C25%21%E2%82%AC%2089%2C21%21%21%21%21%21%402100bdd816716256292297888e5a55%2112000031520868798%21sh
		


mit 10€ Versandkosten schaffen auch die den 17.1.2023


----------



## der-Roman (23. Dezember 2022)

welche Länge haben denn die mWorx Kurbeln und welche Kettenlinie braucht man denn?


----------



## Mister M (23. Dezember 2022)

140mm. Kettenlinie mit 6mm Offset passt perfekt am Mworx 😉


----------



## der-Roman (1. Januar 2023)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Die Gabel wurde komplett zerlegt und ich habe mit Fox 5WT PTFE neu befüllt. Da das Rad erst in 2 Wochen zum Geburtstag verschenkt wird, konnte ich nicht wirklich testen, falls es aber noch immer nicht passt, dann kommt 2,5WT Rockshox rein. Bei @ozelot.junior und seiner Durin hat das ja einwandfrei funktioniert.


@ozelot.junior

wie schauts denn aus mit den Erfahungen?
Fox 5WT PTFE oder doch 2.5er WT RS ?
Hätte beides da und tendiere aber irdenwie zum 2.5WT ?

Die Superfrage ist auch: wiviel kommt rein? Habe nichts wirklich dazu gefunden, außer das der Ölstand wohl 110mm von der Oberkante sein soll...?!


----------



## der-Roman (1. Januar 2023)

Mister M schrieb:


> 140mm. Kettenlinie mit 6mm Offset passt perfekt am Mworx 😉


Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (1. Januar 2023)

der-Roman schrieb:


> @ozelot.junior
> 
> wie schauts denn aus mit den Erfahungen?
> Fox 5WT PTFE oder doch 2.5er WT RS ?
> ...


Also bei mir läuft die Gabel mit dem Fox Öl gut und ich habe auch die Methode mit dem Abmessen ab Oberkante durchgeführt.


----------



## der-Roman (3. Januar 2023)

Falls noch jemand leichte 26" Laufräder sucht.








						Laufradsatz DT Swiss 370 NoTubes ZTR Crest 26"  CX Ray Lightweight NEU 1440g  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Laufradsatz DT Swiss 370 NoTubes ZTR Crest 26"  CX Ray Lightweight NEU 1440g in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




sind gestern binnen 1 Woche angekommen. 1480g selber gewogen inkl Tubelessband
Das schöne an denen ist, das man mit den Achsstandards und Freiläufen unabhängig ist. Relativ.




Wenn alle Teile so kommen und so wiegen wie geplant, sollte das Rad am Ende bei rund 9.2kg rauskommen inkl Federgabel.

Der Sohn ist jedenfalls schon arg hibbelig es endlich mit aufzubauen und zu fahren.


----------



## Cicatrix (3. Januar 2023)

der-Roman schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand leichte 26" Laufräder sucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top Laufradsatz zu einem guten Preis, genau die Kombination liegt schon in Teilen in der Garage bereit und wartet aufs größer werden der Tochter 😁


----------



## der-Roman (3. Januar 2023)

ich habe mich ein mal ans selber einspeichen getraut... ...ähh danke nein.


----------



## Cicatrix (3. Januar 2023)

der-Roman schrieb:


> ich habe mich ein mal ans selber einspeichen getraut... ...ähh danke nein.


Ist sehr meditativ wenn alles klappt sonst 🤬


----------



## der-Roman (7. Januar 2023)

so denne. die meisten Teile sind eingetroffen oder unterwegs. 
Kursiv/Fett geschrieben sind geschätzte Gewichte. Aber eher  großzügig nach oben...
Bei der Gabel muss ich schauen wie der Sohn (131cm) drauf passt. Aber die lässt sich zum Glück recht einfach auf 80mm traveln. 
Budget... nicht günstig, aber teils auch gebraucht im guten Zustand und Restekiste.

Gewicht geht sicher noch ein wenig mehr, aber dann nur noch unverhältnissmäßig teuer mit Carbon/Titan.
Und Carbon wollte ich nicht, da er bestimmt hin und wieder mal lang liegt...


RahmenMworx mit Pulver_*1590*_GabelRock Shox Sid Race DualAir 100mm / 26"1487LaufradsatzZTR Crest DT Swiss 370 CX Ray 26" ebay Polen mit TL Band1480Reifen VoSchwalbe NobbyNic alte Version 26x2.20520Reifen HiSchwalbe NobbyNic alte Version 26x2.20520Schlauch/TubelessTubelessventil + 60ml Milch_*70*_Schlauch/TubelessTubelessventil + 60ml Milch_*70*_Kurbel140mm 30Z_*465*_InnenlagerGXP_*100*_Kettenblatt30Z ebay_*80*_KetteSram PC X1250SchaltwerkSram GX 11 fach265SchalthebelSram GX 11 fach122KassetteSram XG-1150 10-42400BremseMagura MT5 vorn241BremseMagura MT5 hinten261BremsscheibenASHIMA Bremsscheibe Ultralight | 160 mm mit Schrauben87BremsscheibenASHIMA Bremsscheibe Ultralight | 160 mm mit Schrauben87Vorbau35x31,8 Lunje Bicycl Aliexpress_*90*_LenkerNew Ultimate Flat Bar 600x31,8 Alu116GriffePROCRAFT Griffe SUPERLITE r2 Bike20SteuersatzZTTO 4252ST inkl Adapter 1 1/8 Aliexpress_*126*_Bowdenzüge_*75*_SattelNATURAL FIT Sattel MTB Kids r2 Bike187SattelstützeKCNC Ti Pro Lite AL75 | 27,2 bike24177Sattelst.klemmeZtto Hebelklemme Aliexpress_*35*_PedaleZERAY Pedal MTB Plattformpedal Kunststoff r2 Bike227Schnellspanner AchsenXLC Schnellspanner Innensechskant Spannachsen_*66*_9214


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (7. Januar 2023)

btw @Cicatrix
das ist für mich meditativ  
zerlegen, reinigen, zusammenbauen... Funktion 1a

Die RS SID ist von 2008 oder 2009 aber in einem tadellosem Zustand. Keinerlei Verschleiß an den wichtigen Stellen. Kaum Kratzer am Casting. War sogar recht wenig Schmutz an den Schaumstoffringen...
Und 3D Drucker ist auch cool... mal fix ein Montagewerkzeug für die Staubabstreifer gebastelt (Fusion360) und gedruckt.
Hab die Gabel dann auch gleich mal mit WT2.5 anstatt WT5 befüllt.


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Januar 2023)

der-Roman schrieb:


> btw @Cicatrix
> das ist für mich meditativ
> zerlegen, reinigen, zusammenbauen... Funktion 1a
> 
> ...


Vom Montagewerkzeug hätte ich gerne Mal die Fusion Datei und deine Druckeinstellungen.


----------



## _PETE_ (7. Januar 2023)

Was hast Du anders gemacht, als bei der Version von thingiverse?


----------



## der-Roman (7. Januar 2023)

Das von thingeverse hat bei den neuen "upgrade" Dichtungen nicht wirklich gepasst. Der äußere kragen war zu schmal. 
Das passte nur bei den alten Dichtungen die an der Gabel waren. Dazu war der Boden mit Loch "offen" welchen ich verschossen habe.
Dazu war mir die mittlere Führung zu klein und nicht präzise genug (Gefahr des Verkantens).
Und so kompliziert ist die Form des Werkzeugs dann doch nicht 😉

Ich guck morgen nach der STP 
Gedruckt mit 30% Infill in 0.2 und grob 150mm/s volle Pulle


----------



## der-Roman (8. Januar 2023)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Was hast Du anders gemacht, als bei der Version von thingiverse?


öhm ok. Schande auf mein Haupt  (habe gestern abend am Smartphone den Link nicht angeschaut)
Das Teil hatte ich nicht gefunden. Warum auch immer...
Im Anhang mal meine Version. Ist im Prinzip das selbe, nur etwas abgerundeter.


----------



## der-Roman (Freitag um 19:30)

Rahmen ist heute gekommen und wiegt mit Schaltauge ohne Lack 1526g
Montag gehts zu Lackierer und mittlerweile sind auch alle Teile eingetrudelt.


----------



## ozelot.junior (Freitag um 20:07)

der-Roman schrieb:


> @ozelot.junior
> 
> wie schauts denn aus mit den Erfahungen?
> Fox 5WT PTFE oder doch 2.5er WT RS ?
> ...


Abend, hab das 2.5er verwendet und die Gabel funktioniert gut bei 26 kg Fahrergewicht.


----------

